# 

## room111

,            ,        ,   ,  (      1 8.2):
 1.         79.03.
 (, , )        
1. 51->62   
62->86       . 
62->79.03    
86->96      (     ,  .?)
79.03->60.01   
60.01->51   
96   ->  (  ) + 

 2. ,    ,         .
1. 51->62   
62->86       . 
62->90.01.1    
20.01->60.01   
86->60.01     .      
60.01->51   
20.01->86,70,10,  ..   

P.s.        1,  60  62   76 .
    ,    !

----------


## 7272

> 62->86       .


   ?

----------


## room111

, .    ?

----------


## 7272

.76.06.1  .86.01   .

----------


## room111

,  62   76 . 
86->96      
      ,  .?      ,  86->60.01?

----------


## 7272

., ..     .       ,   .

----------


## room111

?

----------


## 7272

86  96 ,   ,  .

----------


## room111

(. - .)  . 251 .2         ,   ..                  1-?
,    /   ,         ...

----------


## 7272

,       ,        .

 1000   . 200;  900   ..180.

----------


## room111

(   )   : 
    01.01.11.     ,      ,         2011.            /.         /. 
          .    (   2-,  )     "". 
,    ,             /    ?           ?

----------


## 7272

,      ,    -  ?     ,           .      - ,         .

----------


## room111

..    /,       3 .       .         "". 
  ,        !        +,   -   !
       ,    ?

----------


## 7272

.


> ,        !


  .

----------


## room111

. .     .   (   .) ,                    -     .      . 
                ?

----------


## 7272

,       .

----------


## room111

-  ,             .
     -   ...  :OnFire: 
*at anus per astra*

----------


## 2011

!        .   ,   ,     ,        .    01.01.11        .    ,      1 8.2,        1 8,2.    !!!!!!      ))))

----------


## room111

,

----------


## 2011

,   )))))

----------


## 2011

:
76.06.1 (  ) 86 (. .) -     
76.06.1  76.09.1 (    , /) -  . 
76.09.1  60 -    (.  /)
51 76.06.1 -     
60  51 -   
86  60 (68,69) -      .    ( , ,  ,  ..,)
    ?

----------


## room111

> 86 60 (68,69) -      .    ( , ,  ,  ..,)


96 > 60 -       (., ,   .)
86 > 96 -        ( )
96 > 76.06.1 -

----------


## 2011

86 96 -     ,      ?    86?   96  .   ,       )))

----------


## room111

96  . 
  96  20  26. 
        -   .   /   86    /     .
 86 > 96    1

----------


## 2011

,   !

----------


## 2011

96 51

----------


## room111

.
        96 > 76.06.1

----------


## 2011

-    :
51 76 -     () 
26 51 -     
91 51 -    
        / 
 ,       
51 76 -    
96 51 -  

    ?

----------


## room111

> 26 51 -





> 51 76 -


   .
    /   .    ""  51 .  ,       .
        96 ( 20,26 .).   ,        .       .



> 91 51 -


  ,   ,         . 
                           .           50,51,60,70,71,76,86,96 +  . .

----------


## 78

!    .       .     ,        . , :
   : 76 62,  62 86 (  ,     ).
 :  86  70.        86 .  ?    26  70,    86  26?
 ,          ?  ,   .       91  99 . 
     - 91.2 51 ( ). 
       -   68  99.  99 51.  ?     91  99 ?  86   ?    . , , !!!

----------


## 7272

,           20; 26    86; 96.

----------


## room111

,                .

----------


## 7272

> ,                .


!

----------


## 78

,  ,   .     ,     ?
     ,         ,      .    ? 
   . ,   ?
         ?  ,   .       91  99 . 
      - 91.2 51 ( ). 
        -   68  99.  99 51.  ?     91  99 ?  86   ? , !!!

----------


## room111

50     (  )   ,         .    . 135        ,               ,    , ,            ,       ,      .
  . 3 . 50        ,    ,          .      .5 . 116     (),  ,  ,               .
   247           ,  .       ,     ,       .
    1  248          (, )  .
  1  249           (, )   ,    ,     .
 1  38   ,          (, ), , , ,    ( ,  )   ,  ,    ,                .
   1  39    ,              (    ,   )    ,        ,       ,   ,  ,     ,        ,         .
     .     ,    ().       . 
  ,         , ..    . 137  138            ,        ,        .
    2  215           (       ).                    ,       ()        .
                         ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,    ,         .
   , ,      ,  ,           ,      ,        ,     ,          (            ),       .              .
 . 153  154                   ,           ,            , ,         ,    .
   155   ,           () ,               ,       ,  ,    .              ,       .
  ,   ,                            .
        ,            ,       (, )   . 249                 . 2 . 251             .
            .
           , ..     ( )              ( ).
   . 41     . 2  9/99           ( ,  )  ()  ,      ,     ( ).
 ,      ,        ,         .
,          ,     .     , ..       ,    . ,    ,     ,        .
      ,  ..  (    18.07.07.  56-25404/2006,    04.03.2008 N 08-774/08-268,    10.09.2007 N 19-26596/06-02-6060/07,    20.11.2007 N 55-18916/2006-31*(8),    14.02.2008 N 09-324/08-2),           ,             ,     .

----------


## room111

,      .   ,                  . 

 , -  ..   :
 96  68       
 68  51  ,  
 86  96 -   
 91  99       ,   .

----------


## 78

C , room111!  , ,     . 26  86?  1 8.2    86.02 ( ).     ? , 86.02.1 ?

----------


## room111

.      96      86  96.     96  20 . (  .)  26 ( )
96>70 -    
70 > 68 -  
70 > 50,51  / 
96 > 69 (  )-     
68,69 > 51 -   .

----------


## 78

!!!
  .    ,    .     ?               ,    -  /    . , ? 
   . . ,    3  ?       : "    " ", " "  "  ( )"     . III   " ".     . 13        ". 
..       86 .    ?  , .

----------


## room111

> !!!
>               ,    -  /    .


  ... /  ?  ,   90 . ?

       .    ,    :Smilie: 
      . 1530 "  ",           86         98
  1540 "  "         96

----------


## 78

,      !!!!!  90    .  .   ,       .  ,                   . ..  -     ,   /  .  - 0.    ,   . ,      1,2    2011  ? 
  . ,    ,     - ?
    2 ,    ,  2-    ,  -  ?
      .

----------


## room111

.        .
       ,     . 
   ,   2  .
          ?

----------


## room111

- .   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
   !  .    - /,         2,   -   /!!! .  = 0,  /   -     :Stick Out Tongue:  
:    ,  !!!      !!! 20% !!! 
    !

----------


## 78

,    . :Frown:     , ...
    .       84 .(  ,   , ..   ).       !!!          ,    -  -,   84 .   86 .,  . .   , 84  86 .    1230  !!!      .
   .     ,       .
,      ,   2008? 
,       .  .      . ,  ,  ,      .  .

----------


## room111

...   ,          -        (   ),        ,     -    51 .   .      15 %... 
  ,   /

----------


## 78

.   .

----------


## 78

,  !  .

----------


## leont_11

,      .    . room111 ,        . . 
       .    (,   -)   .. ,      .                .   .    .
       86 .       ,  .    76 .         86?

----------


## 7272

86     .       ,    76,      .

----------


## leont_11

, ,   ,   .    ,         ?

----------


## 7272

> ,         ?


    ,     .     ?   "-"       1%.        .         .   ,       ,       .

----------


## leont_11

6%.     ,    .         .   .       .   ,    ,    .        .     .()   ,       ,   . ..        ,  .      ,   ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## 7272

> .


    ,      "" -      ,       6%     .          ,      "-",       .

----------


## leont_11

,    ... ...      .?    ? 
..,      ,   .       ,        ,             ,   ,   ,      ,   ?

----------


## 7272

> ,   ?


      ?

----------


## leont_11

,  ,    ,        ?

----------


## 7272

> ,        ?


     ,      ,     .  ,    .

----------


## leont_11

. ..         ..,   .

----------


## 7272

"" 6%,     .

----------


## room111

> ,      .    . room111 ,        . .


 .

----------


## leont_11

*room111*,  leont_11@mail.ru,   ,   !

----------


## lubahal

> ,      .


      ? (, ..    ).    ?

----------


## room111

> ? (, ..    ).    ?


  :

----------


## room111

...  -   .   ,

----------


## room111

: 
    22.04.2011  -4-3/6526@     

  ,                ( - ),  .
  1  346.15     ( - )       ( - )         (, ),     ,      249  250 .   ,   251 ,     .
 1  2  251  ,                          ,  ,  , ,         ,         324      ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        .
 , ,  ,        ,  , ,         ,    ,     .
  ,     ,            .
,     ,     ,        ,         ;    ;   ;        ;      *        ()   ()       ,       (        ,       ),           ,      249       - ,    ,      () , ,             ,      .*
 ,          ,    ,        ,  ,   1  252 .
 ,            ,         1   ,   ,      346.15  ( 6  346.18 ).
            -                       ()   () (       ,      ),     9  1  251       ,     .




3 
..

----------


## room111

-           (     )

----------

,   ,     .

----------

:


 5.  .

  :
5.1.    ,    ,   , ,      ,    ,     .
5.2.    ,       ,      .    .          .
5.3.                      .

2006.

----------


## room111

,            .       137 . :
   :
1)         ,            ,            
   155   ,           () ,               ,       ,  ,    .              ,       .

----------


## lubahal

> 


 



> 


  ,      ?




> 


  ,    .

----------

251. ,      
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-)
(.    ) 
1.        :
9)    (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     ;
    .
              .        .

----------


## leont_11

149  .29:






 149. ,    (  )

3.    (  )      : ( .    29.05.2002 N 57-)
22)   ,  ,     ; (. 22     20.08.2004 N 109-)
23)             ; (. 23     20.08.2004 N 109-)
*29)   ,   ,   , -,      ,               ,      ,           ,      ; (. 29     28.11.2009 N 287-)
30)   ()         ,  ()  ,   , -,      ,               ,      ,     ()                ,   ()   (); (. 30     28.11.2009 N 287-)*


 ,   ,          .   ,  ,     ,   .      .       : -

8.1.1.       ,           ,            .
8.1.5.     ,         ,    .
8.1.6.      ,         ,    .

  ,        .

----------

(   ),   ,      - ,   . -    .
   ,        ,       -        (   ))))

----------


## leont_11

> (   ),   ,      - ,   . -    .
>    ,        ,       -        (   ))))


    ,   ?    (  ..   ,   )  , ,   ,   ,        ,   - ( ),   -  .     ,     .  , ,  ,   .     ,   12          .  ,    6%.

----------

> ,   12          .  ,    6%.


  ,   .
   ,   ,       90 (      ),  ,  :  ,     ( ),    () ,   ""   ( ).    .
     ""   ,             "".

----------

,    149   ?

----------


## leont_11

"    22.04.2011 N -4-3/6526@ "    "http://http://www.kodeksprava.ru/nal.../view/100/165/
  :
.....            -                       ()   () (       ,      ),     9  1  251       ,     ."

     :
         -

    .

   :   
 _______   ,     
    (  )
I.    
1.1            ,     : ________     ,     (  ) , . ,     : _______ *         (   , , , ),      ,     ,     (   ) .*
1.2.   ,      (  ),     ,    ,   ,     ,         ,      (.1,.36     29.12.2004.  188-).
1.3      ,      _________________________ . .
1.4             ,     ,             .
II.  
     ,         ,      ,         , ,    ."

 ,  ,                 . 
    ?

----------

.        .

----------

:       ,  ,   (),       ,    ,        ?

:



 15  2011 . N 03-11-11/185

   -              (),          ,    ,        ,    ,   ,  .
 . 135        ( - )   ,               ,    , ,            .
    ,  ,   ,      .
   . 1 . 346.15     ( - )               (, ),     ,     . . 249  250 . 25 "   " . ,  . 251 ,     .
  . 1 . 2 . 251                          ,  ,  , ,         ,        . 324      ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        .
 ,   ,    ,        ,  ,  , ,         ,    ,       .
   ,  ,     . 249          (, )   ,    ,     .
       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
 ,    ,    ,     ,   -  (       )     ,    ,      () , ,           ,        .



 - 
..
15.07.2011

----------


## leont_11

> ,    ,    ,     ,   -  (       )     ,    ,      () , ,           ,        .


               ,      .       ,         ,   ,     ! ,     ?      ?    ? 
 , ,      .

----------


## leont_11

**, 



> ""   ,             "".


  " "? 
   ,       " 6%",       ,    :



> "    22.04.2011 N -4-3/6526@ "    "http://http://www.kodeksprava.ru/nal.../view/100/165/
>   :
> .....            -                       ()   () (       ,      ),     9  1  251       ,     ."


      , .. , ,    .   ?    ?

----------

N _____


. ______________                                  "___"___________ ____ .

    _______________________________________________, __  
"",   ______________________________________, ___ 
                              (, ...)

 _______________________________,   ,  ()
_________________________________________, __  "", 
                (...)

,      "",           
 :

1.  

1.1.           ,          

,   . 2.1  .

2.    

2.1.        :
- ______________________________________________;
-      .
2.2.              
.          ,    
.
2.3.       ,   . 2.1 ,   
      .
2.4.                
 .
2.5.            
    ____________.
2.6.             ,    
  ,          
  .
2.7.               
    ,     ,

.
2.8.        ,    
      .
2.9.  :
2.9.1.         ()      ,
  . 2.1  .
2.9.2.      ,     
      .
2.9.3.                      

   _____     .

3.  

3.1.               ___________
(___________) .
3.2.      : __________.

4.    

4.1.                  

   .
4.2.              

                (
    ()   ).

5. -

5.1.                   
     ,    

 ,       .
5.2.      ,     . 5.1  ,

.          ,  
   ,            ,  
,          
  .
5.3.       ,   . 5.1 
,                 
       ,               
   .
5.4.       ,      .  5.1  
,             _________ ,

    .

6.  

6.1.        ,         
,                , 
  .
6.2.                 
  ,   .

7.    

7.1.                   
  ,      ,  
  .
7.2.                  
           __________ 
().

         ,  
  ,        _______    
   ,     .
7.3.              
              __________  
().
      ,      
.      , ...

----------

22   15   3 .         .

----------


## leont_11

**,    ,   ,    ,                  ,            .
       . 
         (   , , ,   ),      -  .  -    .             ,       , .,  . 
     :   ;  ; , , ,    .

----------


## leont_11

.   .http://krasnodar-audit.ru/legals/min.../2011/7/102535
07.07.2011
N 03-11-11/171
    07.07.2011. N 03-11-11/171
:   ()      "".                  .        ( , , , ).       ,   ,   100%        .                 .   ,           .      .
   ,          ,   ?
           ,     ?
:    
  7  2011 . N 03-11-11/171
   -            ,              ,  ,     ,      23.03.2005 N 45,  ,     ,        ( ,   )       ,       ,    ,     ,     .
  ,   . 1 . 346.15     ( - )               (, ),     ,     . . 249  250 .   ,  . 251 ,     .        ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
 ,      - ,    ,            ,        .
               ,    ,       (,   ,    ,    ..)               ,      ,    (. 5 . 1 . 346.16 ).
 9 . 1 . 251  ,            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     .
 ,       ,    ,              ,       ,     .
     -  .. 07.07.2011

----------


## leont_11

, ..,       .

:       ,  ,   (),       ,    ,        ?

:



 15  2011 . N 03-11-11/185

   -              (),          ,    ,        ,    ,   ,  .
 . 135        ( - )   ,               ,    , ,            .
    ,  ,   ,      .
   . 1 . 346.15     ( - )               (, ),     ,     . . 249  250 . 25 "   " . ,  . 251 ,     .
  . 1 . 2 . 251                          ,  ,  , ,         ,        . 324      ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        .
 ,   ,    ,        ,  ,  , ,         ,    ,       .
   ,  ,     . 249          (, )   ,    ,     .
       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
 ,    ,    ,     ,   -  (       )     ,    ,      () , ,           ,        .



 - 
..
15.07.2011 


..     .
  ?

----------

,   .    ?.    ?

----------


## leont_11

**,   ,  ,   ,      , ..        , ,   ..( ,   ,   ,    ,   2    ).       ,  ,  ,         .      (    ,   )         )))

----------

.

----------


## pnn_

!   .      .        ,        .    .     1 8.2,        1 8,2.    !!!!!!   ,   !      .     .

----------


## room111



----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## 78

, , ,        ( 12 .). 
10 71,   ? 86 10  96 10?

----------


## 78

, ,  76.06.1 76.09.1      ,   ,       (,  , , ,  )? 
       .      ?

----------


## room111

40000              .  ()     . 
    :
71 50
10 71
20( 96) 10
86 20( 96)
    96  ,  20 .       86 .

----------


## room111

76       - . 
     -  86 .

----------


## 78

!     .
   .  , ,  , ,   -        .-,      . ..    - ?

----------


## room111

.         /           86 (     ).

----------


## irinarnd2005

, ,   ,    .      "0".   . ,  1,  2    1011700.  ,    2..? ..     ..

----------


## room111

1.      ...

----------


## irinarnd2005

*room111*,  ..)     , ,   /   ..   ..

----------


## irinarnd2005

7..   ?

----------


## room111

> 7..   ?


  , ..           .

----------

.  .

----------


## room111

7    ?

----------

7 .

----------

-,          :     . .  1    . - . 231 - 2079000;    . 010 - 0,00;  - 2079000;     .  . 1530 - (-654000).
             1    2079000      1  2011 . ;        , ,      1  2011   02        . .
        .  ,  
 76.06.1 (  ) 86 (. .) -     
76.06.1 76.09.1 (    , /) -  . 
76.09.1 60 -    (.  /)
51 76.06.1 -     
60 51 -   
86 60 (68,69) -      .    ( , ,  ,  ..,).
        ?????
 -     "" ????? 
 !!!!

----------


## room111

2-       ,     , .

----------

,   )))
        ,  -      231  1530     .          , "" -   )))),

----------


## room111

!
   !  :Wow:   !!!    ...

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> !
>    !   !!!    ...


!!!

----------


## room111

2010 .     /

----------


## 7272

!!!

----------


## 78

,  ! , ,         .86?

----------


## room111

,

----------


## 78

?  ,   ?

----------


## room111

.         ,  :
-            -          .      ,           .
-   ,        ,       ,     .

----------


## Katrin Zeta

*room111*,            2010 !!  !)

----------


## 78

room111,    ?   .    ,       ( ),     .    01.10.11     .86 .

----------


## room111

> *room111*,            2010 !!  !)


    ,       :Smilie:     ,  .

----------

.

----------


## room111

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=429063

----------


## @

...
,   ,       ( , ).  ? :
76.09/91.1-  
91.2/68.02-  (  /.   )
91.2/10-

----------


## JUL-

!
   .    .       ... :Redface:

----------


## 7272

> 76.09/91.1-


  91  90-,   .

----------


## 7272

> .    .       .


  ,      .

----------


## @

,   90,
    ,   ,     90   20. ?
 ,  ,      ,   ?   ,  ,    .   ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ,    .


  ,              .



> 


   ?



> ?


    ,  ..     .
      ,       ,   .

----------

,   ,            ,      ,                   ?     ?     ..   ?

----------


## 7272

,            .  .

----------

..

----------


## 7272

?
     ,        ,      ,       .
    .

----------

:




  (, )
 ,    


 20  2007   N 55-15882/2006

    ,              N 2   , .   ,
   17  2007 .        21  2007 .       N 55-15882/2006
       "- ", .   ,         N 2   , .   ,
     23.08.2006 N 08-20/13028,

:


     "- " ( - )             N 2    ( -  , )      23.08.2006 N 08-20/13028.
      17.01.2007      .
      21.03.2007       .
        , ,        ,         , ,         ,                     ,      .       . 2 . 251     ( - )  .
  ,    ,         .
       ,             ,          1  2006 .,            4398850 .    23.08.2006 N 08-20/13028        150463 .          5517 .
         ,      .
 . 346.15  ,    ,      (, ),     . 249 ,   ,     . 250 .       ,  . 251 .
  . 135          ,            ,        ,       ,  ,        ,         .
    1  2006 .   ,        ,      .
*             ,     ,          ,     . 2 . 251                ,  ,        .*


                  , ,         ,     ,          .
      ,          .
     . 1 . 1 . 287, . 289     , 

:


      17.01.2007        21.03.2007   N 55-15882/2006   ,   -  .
        .

----------

,             .    ?

----------


## 7272

-  ,     ,     ,        .
                 .
      .

  .

----------


## Lisaya

:    ,      ,   , ,      .  . .

----------


## Neteli

[QUOTE] !   /   ,           .  !

----------


## gros78

.    .    ???

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## gros78

*m'm*, c      
 :yes:

----------


## room111

:Smilie:        .     ,     .

----------


## 7272

,     ,       ,     . ..     - ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> .     ,     .


  :yes:      , ,

----------


## 7272

> 


 ,     ,     .
             ,      ,  .

    : * .   -    .*

----------


## Diletantsha

> : * .   -    .*


  !!  :   -. :Smilie:

----------


## mlm0512

, ,     .  .   2 .      ,     .   86 ?    .1.

----------


## 7272

,   96 ,    :
96.1      
96.1.1  1
96.1.2  2

----------


## mlm0512

?    2 , 1- - . 2-  ?   .  -      86   96 ?    ?

----------


## 7272

.86  .96 *1 000* 
.76  .86 *1 000* 
.96    



> 2 , 1- - . 2-


 ,      ,             .

----------


## mlm0512

,   ..  ,  .  .-.      .     96 .   10 ?

----------


## 7272

,     96 , 10  .

----------


## SOLN1406

*room111*, ,  !       --,   .  ,    .   .    .  Room111,        . .  . ,   -     !!!  ,     .

----------


## room111

,         ? -     .

----------


## SOLN1406

,    ?    .      .   ,  -  .

----------


## mlm0512

.       . .  .          .   103  03.06.09.        ./   .,  ?      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


62-90        .      ,  .     .   .

----------


## Lisaya

*SOLN1406*,        ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ?      ?


   ? 51-62,51-60     ?

----------


## room111

> *room111*, ,  !


  ,        .         .

----------


## mlm0512

> ,     96 , 10  .


   ,   ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## @

*   ,    )).* -  :  , 1 .   (   );
-  :    ,    (),    (      042215).

/  /.
1)      (   ):
1.1. 76/86-   ( .  )
      76/86-     ( .  )
      76/76- 
1.2. 20/10,60,69,70  .-   (    )

2)  (      ):
2.1. 62/90 -   (.    .  )
2.2. 20/10 -  (    : , )

  :
       26/10,60,69,70 
       91.2/60 - 
    ...  26  .  .?:
1)    
      20 ()/26
      86 ()/20
2)   :
     20 ()/26
     20 (..)/26
     20 (  .-)/26

     86 ()/20
     86 ()/20
     90(  ..)/20

----------


## 7272

26   20?
      90  -      , ..       ,      ,         .
      26    ,  20       ..        ,      .

----------


## @

,       26 .  : 86 ()/26, ?

----------


## @

-        .,

----------


## 7272

> ,       26 .  : 86 ()/26, ?


,   20  26     .

----------


## Lisaya

> -        .,


170 .

----------


## @

,  ,   ))

----------


## Chekistov

,            ???

----------


## Online99

*room111*, !!!       .     .   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Online99

.     ,    2,5 ... ,         ?   ?

----------


## 7272

> ,         ?   ?


   ,  .   ,   ,      .

----------


## Online99

! ! :yes:

----------


## Online99

,        ,     ,     ?  ,     ?      ? . :Redface:

----------


## 7272

, ?

----------


## Online99

.

----------


## 7272

:  , ,  ,    .       -    ,    .      .

----------


## Online99

.

----------


## Taliska

,      .     ,     .      .      ?     ?

----------


## Online99

,      96 51.        ,     - ?

----------


## room111

> 


 : 76.1 76.6 -       ( )




> 96 51.        ,     - ?


 .

----------

,   ,          .
             .

----------

,   ,          .
             .

----------


## Taliska

> ,      .     ,     .      .      ?     ?


    ? .

----------


## 7272

> ?


,       (           ).         ,              .

----------


## 7272

> .


     ,    .
: http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=8015555

----------


## Taliska

> .


,   , ..       ,       ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,      ,        ,            .         .

----------


## Taliska

*7272*,    ,    ,     ,   ?         .       ,    ,    ,      ()     .

----------


## 7272

. ..     :    :    .     .    ,  .

----------


## Taliska

)))   ,

----------


## 7272

.

----------

> .         ,  :
> -            -          .      ,           .
> -   ,        ,       ,     .


    .               ,      ,    ,      .  ..      1 ,        .          ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,      ,


       ?  ,      .

----------


## merka925

!        .    01.01.09 .    ,  .   6%.    .    !!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 7272

> :               .     ,    .
> : http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=8015555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

[QUOTE=7272;53541498]  [/QUOT
        ." ,  .     ."

----------


## 7272

:

----------


## room111

> :


 :Smilie:   !
 ,              .    !

----------

*m'm*,     .         :
62(76)-86     
86-98     .
50(51)- 62(76)      
20-70(10) .  /    (   )   
98-20      ..
    . 

62(76)- 90.1   .
50(51)-62(76)     .
20-70 /     
20-10    . 
26-70 / 
20-60   .   .
90.2-20(26)     /
  ?
         ,     ,         ,      . 90?      .?    91?

----------


## room111

** ,          ?

----------


## room111

, .

----------


## AAA111

, ,       (6%) !!! 
   5  ...

----------


## Lisaya

> 62(76)- 90.1   .
> 50(51)-62(76)     .
> 20-70 /     
> 20-10    . 
> 26-70 / 
> 20-60   .   .
> 90.2-20(26)     /


,  ?


> 62(76)-86     
> 86-98     .


86   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> 91?


 ,

----------

*m'm*,  ?       .250     ?
  (   , ,   ..)      ,      .        76. 
 ,            ,      .    98,        .   -  .

----------

*room111*,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


  -  .   .    .   .     ?    ?       .


> 98,


   98 ? 62-90

----------


## merka925

> , .


 !!!!!!!!

----------


## 253

.  ,        ,      ,     ,    ,          ?       51 76.86,     ?

----------

*m'm*,          .          .            ,     .          76 .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 .   ?    .          .      ,    .    .        ,             .   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 76 .


    ,   .   ,     ?

----------


## 7272

> 51 76.86,     ?


.76 .51

----------


## Dmvikar

:
-     ;
-          ( );
-         , ,   ,    .

  ?

    . ,  ..       ,      .       ,               ,    .
  ,   ,    ,      ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> -          ( );
> -         , ,   ,    .


?       ,   ?

----------


## Dmvikar

.       ,      ,      .
    ,       ,   ,       .     57    .

----------


## Lisaya

76.  57.

----------


## ok13

!      -  ,  -      (   -),       ! +  -     . .

----------


## Lisaya

*ok13*,     .     .  ,

----------


## 7272

:
  ():
   -   ()      ;
       ();
       ;
    ( ,  );
     (  , ,   ,   , ,   .);
     ,  ,    ;
       ;
     ;
           ();
           ;
    - ,  -   (),    ,  -  ();

----------


## 7272

;
,     ;   
          ()      ;
           .                ();
      .
        ()    -         ()          ()      . 
      -   (),    (),     ,      .

----------


## 7272

*         .* , ,           .     .     ()     .         ,          ,  ,    ,       .
,   ,        ,                 .   
                ,        .

----------


## ok13

,     - ,  ,        ,  .

----------


## ok13

,     ,   4     (  -   12.2011)     ,      (    ),         ,      ,   .. ( , .  .)      15/2  ,       ,    ,        . ..    ,            (     ),      (   3    )        34,2%  ..           ,       ,      ,                .  .

----------


## 7272

, /,  .    ,    .



> 


    ?
   ,      .

----------


## Dmvikar

> ?
>    ,      .


,         18%     26%.

----------


## 7272

> ,         18%     26%.


    2011     , ..     .   /    463 000.

----------


## Dmvikar

> 2011     , ..     .   /    463 000.


       ,      ,       ,      .

----------


## 7272

> 


 



> (     )

----------


## +

26%  ,   ,   -  , (  ) - ?

----------


## +

" "?
          1%     (   - 15%)       , -  8%   ?    -  ?   - ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 1%


  "".   " "( )   .   , .        354.

----------


## 7272

> 1%     (   - 15%)


 ,   1%      8%  /,           70%

----------


## 7272

> "".   " "( )   .   , .        354.


     ?

----------


## +

(  )         .   ,    ?       (   )       .      ,  , ,       ,  -,           .
    ,   1.
:       (  Exel, ,      )   ,   1    ,           ,      ?
    ,   !

----------


## 7272

,       ,   1       .          ,          ,        ,  .       ,   ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


   , ,  ,       !    ( )    ,   .    ()   ,      . ,   ,    ,  .

----------


## 7272

.
  ,  - ,      ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,  .    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> 


  ...

----------


## InfinCo

> (  )         .   ,    ?       (   )       .      ,  , ,       ,  -,           .
>     ,   1.
> :       (  Exel, ,      )   ,   1    ,           ,      ?
>     ,   !


,          ?      . ,     ,       1,     .
     ,   ,     *   :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ,   1.


   1   ,    ,       ,        ,  .

----------


## InfinCo

> 1   ,    ,       ,        ,  .


 , .         - ,       ,   1  - .

----------


## 7272

!!!

----------


## +

> 1   ,    ,       ,        ,  .


 ,     1 7,      ,    ,       ,     " "     .
     1 8 ,      ,   ,  ,   .   ?

----------


## 7272

8.0         8.1,      8.1         8.2 (8.1  ).     ,  ,              .    8     .   1         96 ,     .         ,      /  415 000  463 000  ,     .

----------


## +

> 8.0         8.1,      8.1         8.2 (8.1  ).     ,  ,              .    8     .   1         96 ,     .         ,      /  415 000  463 000  ,     .


 /    ,  ...       :Smilie:   -         :  1 ,  ,  ,         ,      .  .

----------


## 7272

,     ,    ,   .

----------


## Dmvikar

,     .
             ?      ,        ,       .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## KarambaKaramba

!      (),   ?  .

----------


## 7272

51 91.01

----------


## +

(, )    1 ?      , ..     .     ...   ?     ?         - ,      ,      .

----------


## 7272

,       010.
        .
.96 .60; 76

----------


## KarambaKaramba

> 51 91.01


 7272 !          91 ?

----------


## +

,   ()           8000 ?
01 - 71.1 (60  /)  
86 - 01      
010           
?

----------


## 7272

> 7272 !          91 ?


   ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## 7272

> 8000 ?


       ,     08 .
.60 .71         8 000    
.08 .60         8 000  
.01.01 .08     8 000    .
.01.09 .01.01 8 000   .
.86     .01.09  8 000  .  .
.76.05 .86     8 000 . ..  . 
 010         .       .

----------


## +

> ,


     ?     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?     ?


 , :
1.    ;
2. 20 000  ;
3.   .

----------


## +

> , :
> 1.    ;
> 2. 20 000  ;
> 3.   .


       1  3 ?
     :     -  ?

----------


## 7272

,  .
      .

----------


## _



----------


## Giordane

> ...   ,          -        (   ),        ,     -    51 .   .      15 %... 
>   ,   /



!   ,   .      ,   ,  .   ((((((    .    . ))

----------

?
        62 90,  76 90     ,      90 86.   26 60,     86 26.       .
     95875 .  :
08 60
01 08
       86  ?

----------


## room111

1.    (   )** 0860
  2.     6051
  3.     ( )** 0876
  4.   7651
  5.          01.2 08
  6.          ( ,        ) 96 86

**       ,          [ 6/01, .8].

----------


## room111

1.     0860
  2.  19.160
  3.   6051
  4.     0876
  5. ,      19.176
  6.   7651		
   7.          01.308
 8.       84-2 84-3
9.    20,26 02

----------


## 7272

> 86  ?


   86      ,      26,      .

----------

86 ,    .      ,    .   .     ?

----------

> 1.    (   )** 0860
>   2.     6051
>   3.     ( )** 0876
>   4.   7651
>   5.          01.2 08
>   6.          ( ,        ) 96 86
> 
> **       ,          [ 6/01, .8].


     ,     .         ,   .   ,  .
     ,    .       ,  96 86       .  86 83.  83            ?

----------


## 7272

,   01   ,      ,   86.

----------

:       86   26?

----------


## room111

?

----------


## 7272

> :       86   26?


   96

----------

86->60 -

----------

> 96


  , ,        20,26

----------


## 211

!   2011    -,     .    , /, ,      . . 
        .
 :    ,   ,  . (/ , , ,.).       ?              ?   
 ,

----------


## 211

> ...   ,          -        (   ),        ,     -    51 .   .      15 %... 
>   ,   /


 , , . 
        .

----------


## 7272

> ?   
>  ,


,      ,       -    ,    .

----------


## 7272

> , ,        20,26


   ,     86; 96

86  96   
76  86    
96

----------

! ,  .         ,      (5%),    , ..  .   /        ,       ,   ,   .      ,           /      .        ,               . .

----------


## room111

,   .  .  -   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   .  .  -   .


 .      ,

----------


## 7272

> .      ,


,      ,       ,      .

----------

*m'm*, 
*7272*, 
*room111*,      ,          ,     .   ,            - ,    , ,    ,     .      ,     ,  "  -            , ..                .         .      ,          . "          .    ?

----------


## 7272

- ,  ,      .?

----------


## 7272

> ,

----------

*7272*,     ,     ( )   .    .

----------


## eli21

*room111*, 


> room111
>        ...   ,          -        (   ),        ,     -    51 .   .      15 %... 
>   ,   /


  , ,

----------


## 7272

> ( )


          .
       ,    ,   .

----------


## room111

> *room111*,   , ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------


## eli21

! ,    76  ?

----------


## room111

,   1-    .      .

----------

,    .2      ?    .   .

----------


## 150985

!     .    5 ,   .  ,  .     .   .  .    ??  .     - !!

----------


## room111

.    .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------


## 394

. , ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

,   !         ,     ?

----------

,   60000 .(96.1)        (96.4).    ?
 76.1  96.1    -60000
 76.1  96.4     60000

----------


## 7272

:
.96.1 96.4
      .

----------

, ,    :yes:

----------


## 7272

,   ,        .,  .

----------

> ,   01   ,      ,   86.


   2012.    ,       ,    2012.       86 ?

----------


## 7272

.             .

----------


## lubahal

> 76.1 96.1 -60000
> 76.1 96.4 60000


,  .   ""  86 ?  96?

----------


## Ir29

,   . 1)       . 2)   ? 3)      .       .    (6%)   .

----------


## 7272

> ,  .   ""  86 ?  96?


86  ,       96 .       .  86    .     .

----------


## 7272

> .


75.06(..) 51  .
76.06() 76.06(..)  .
51 76.06() .  .

----------


## Ir29

.    -   ?     . .       91 .     .

----------


## 7272

,      ,    ,       ,    96 .

----------


## lubahal

> 86  ,       96 .


  96,       -     86 .     (   )  96?

----------


## 7272

> 


      86 .

----------


## 211

.( -)
   - 2011        -  ( ,   ),  .          .  ?      . 
  ,      ?     ?

----------


## lubahal

> 86 .


   . .    .,  ,    . ..(   )    86 .       96?   96      ,    86?

----------

,   -.   . ,       ,       .       .

----------

> . 
>   ,      ?     ?


  ,      

    .,

----------


## 211

,     ,    . ,   "" - ,    .  .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ?

----------


## room111

> ,     ,    . ,   "" - ,    .  .


         .           .     ?

----------


## 7272

> 86 .       96?


     96    , 86  .

----------

-    ,   .     ,    .       .

----------


## 211

,  ""-  .    -       ?

----------


## Lisaya

?     .   "  " .   ?           ?

----------


## lubahal

> 96    , 86  .
> __________


 :  86 , (      ?),        -       86.  86  -  ,    ?     .    2013     . .

----------


## 7272

.
  ,       .
   86        ,     .,    .      ,   ,     ,   86     .      86 .

----------


## lubahal

> ,


  96      ?

----------


## 7272

.         ,    .

----------


## lubahal

> .


      3   -   . ,        .      86,     (  )  96?

----------


## 7272

86  96 ,     ,   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------

!       .  . .

----------


## room111

> 86  96 ,     ,   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------


## "

!  ,          2012 .        2012 ,        ,         .  ?

----------

>

----------


## Lisaya

> 


?

----------


## "

.     ,

----------


## 7272

#333    .

----------


## Lisaya

> .     ,


?

----------


## "



----------


## "

,     - -              ?

----------


## room111

,    ,    ,

----------


## room111

1         86.          .      ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


.
, ,           . 
  ,  ,   -   .     ,     ,      . 
 ,       ,  :yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## 89519382197

.               .)

----------


## Lisaya

> .               .)


   .     ,  .
   ,  ,      .      ,

----------


## zas77

> **


   ,      
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=97007&highlight=

----------


## 63

, ,       .    (  )    1-7.7.     1-8.2 (    ?)     ,    (    ?).    1978,      ,    ,    .86 (     )    ?

----------


## zas77

> ,    (    ?).


     "",  -         . 
        .           .

----------


## room111

-    8-.           ,     . 
    :
1.   ,  .               . 
2.     .  . (50  51 .)
3.     . (76 .)
4.       . (60 .)
       .  .         .

----------


## nadinmir

, ,      nadinmirlistru
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2012

!    (3 )  ,  ,  1    .   : 1.      (   11  200000 .+1 ) 2.        /        ..  ,   / 3.   2       ,   ,       ,    2013       4.            (  1.  3.      ).       - .    ,       .

----------


## 7272

> 


,   ,       .



> /        ..  ,   /


,        ,  .



> 2       ,   ,       ,    2013


,      ,       -        .      .

----------


## room111

1. .    .
2.        . . 147, .3.1  .      -   .     /
3. .        /.    ""
4.     .      . .

----------


## 2012

!

----------


## Lisaya

?    ?   - ,   - .    ?

----------


## 2012

.     ,      .       ,   ,   -   -  (  ).      ?

----------


## Lisaya

?       .  ,   .                  "" .

----------


## 7272

,     ,   ,      ,        ,          .

----------


## etiket-ka

.      .   :  2  2012   .   /,      10 000    ,      .     .
, ,           ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

, ,

----------


## room111

> /,      10 000


   10 000?         . 



> ,   ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733



> ,   ?


   -     .

----------


## etiket-ka

/,      10 000    
   10 000?         . 

10 000     .         1 310 .
       :
51 76,06,1   
96  51     
                  ?

----------

> -     .


   2013         .     .    ()   ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      .

----------

> .      .


     ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

.    .

----------


## room111

> ?    ?


      -  ,     .     ,

----------


## Shure

, 
       (    )?
76 86 ?

----------


## 7272

. 86        .   ,  .

----------


## Shure

?...
(       ,  ,     )
 ...
          20(26)   76.6?...
   20(26)         ?....
:   " "         ....

----------


## 7272

> 20(26)   76.6?...


         (  )   .     .    .
 76       
76 76 12 000    
76 60 10 000 
 76    ,         ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

? ,.     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


  .

----------


## Lisaya

?      ?    ? . , .

----------


## Sudnik

> . , .


,   ...
 1  2013         07.12.2011 N 416- "   ".
            ,  :  , , ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

.    ? .   :Redface:

----------


## Shure

-!!!         .....  :Frown: ((... -      ....       - -....!

----------


## Shure

...    ...  ?....       ....

----------


## Lisaya

" "

----------


## Masha233

! ,  .         (     ,   ).    .     1 -               .   -   ,   ... -   ...   ? -? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

,   ,   .

----------


## 7272

> .


  ,        .

----------


## Masha233

> ,   ,   .


   ?    ...   .




> ,        .


.
 ,      .  ?    ,  ,    (      :Smilie:  )
,   ,      ,     (  ).     .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,


 ,        .

----------


## Masha233

-      -  ?     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


        ,   .

----------


## Masha233

> ,   .


,    .     -    .

----------

*Masha233*,     1 ?
, ,       1    , ..

----------


## Masha233

,   -    -     ,     .      ...

----------


## Masha233

> *Masha233*,     1 ?
> , ,       1    , ..


     ?        ,        :Redface:  
  ,     . ..   Excel.          1?    ...

----------

*Masha233*,      1,    ?
-       ))

, ,    -   1 -    
       , .. 1    ,

----------


## Masha233

> *Masha233*,      1,    ?
> -       ))
> 
> , ,    -   1 -    
>        , .. 1    ,


   -? 1   ,    .    "",           .   -    1  )

----------

*Masha233*,     ,     
       1
    //    ,

----------


## Trud10

?

----------


## Masha233

> *Masha233*,     ,     
>        1
>     //    ,


  .        ((((((    ,       1        ?

----------

> .        ((((((    ,       1        ?


 

      1,     :Frown:

----------


## Masha233

> 1,


 ,     1, ..        1  :Smilie:  
   . ...     ,     )

  ,    -            -     .

----------

,          ))
- 

    ))      )))

----------


## Masha233

> ,          ))
> - 
> 
>     ))      )))


    ) 
 ,     .      :Big Grin:  
      ..,         -  ,   ,    ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

> -    .


   (20; 26),    .     ,     .        20  26 .

----------


## 7272

> -    .


   (20; 26),    .     ,     .        20  26 .

----------


## Masha233

> (20; 26),    .     ,     .        20  26 .


-, 20  26  . 

 - .  !

----------


## Trud10

,         ?   ?

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## 7272

> - .  !


     ,     .   ,       .

----------

:       ,     ,      ?   .  ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

. 57   -76  , 76  -62 (  76).   51-76   , 76-57   .  ,      ?        ?

----------

m'm,  ,          ,   ,             .

----------


## Lisaya

57   .  -       .

----------

!!!!    -!        !   ..

----------


## 2012

!          .  1-      (      - ..),  -  ,      (       ),        .        (  ).     ?       ( ,  )    ..       (   ,   ).      ?      ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ( ,  )


  .    ..



> ..


   ,      .



> (  ).


 ,      .



> 


 -  (    : , ...)

----------


## 2012

,        ?

----------


## Sudnik

> .  1-      (      - ..),  -  ,


   .   
            ,   ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ?


    .

----------


## 2012

,   ,    . 
 ,      :Frown:

----------


## Sudnik

> 


      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ,


       ""             ,   .        01.09.12 354         .   .     ,       .

----------


## room111

.          ,    ,   .

----------


## Masha233

.      ..      - .     (  51 76.5).     .   .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Masha233

> .


!       : Dezl:

----------


## Lisaya

,     .....

----------


## Masha233

> ,     .....


   ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## @

"" .  84 ?       ()        .     ?    ?     84,  )))

----------


## room111

84.01, 84.02, 84.03  84.04
          .   
:
** 

.. 
     -   

:           
        ,       ,    84   ( ).       .   ,               .    .            84.

          ,          .

          :

 84     84   ,  
    ( )    .

        :

 84   ,    84    
     ( ),     .



      2006       1 000 000 . 30  2007              ,   2006 .           500 000 .      . 16  2007           354 000 . ( . .   54 000 .). 2  2007      .

     .

30  2007 :

 84     84   ,  
 500 000 .         .

16  2007 :

 08  60
 300 000 .    ;

 19  60
 54 000 .  ;

 84   ,    84    
 354 000 .     ,     .

2  2007 :

 01  08
 300 000 .     ;

 68    ѻ  19
 54 000 .        ,   .

   :
     2006   500 000 . (1 000 000 .  500 000 .).        ;
      ,     ,  146 000 . (500 000 .  354 000 .).        .

----------


## @

,     ! :Smile: :

----------


## 74

room111  !)))  -     )))   :      ,     .     .           ?    ?

----------


## room111

,  .   .
 !     -      ,     ,     , *   ( )*        !    21 ,       ,

----------


## 74

,  ,  ,    ? :Wow:

----------


## room111

!

----------


## 74

:yes:

----------


## 2012

!    (.) !     .          2 :    .,   ,  2   . :         ?      ?

----------


## Masha233

,       ???

, ...

----------


## room111

1.  .      29 . 149 . 21  .
2.   2   .        -  ,  .

----------


## 2012

!   .  .149 .29  .30    .     .      !

----------


## IzVilinki

.     :        1    ,     ?       ,     ,       , ., .       .      ,        ?    ,     ...  ?

----------

[QUOTE=room111;53397796

       .    ,    :Smilie: 
      . 1530 "  ",           86         98
  1540 "  "         96[/QUOTE]


, , !  ,       . :     96 (   ?)?,   1540 -  " ",    1370,   86 -    1350? , ..

----------


## irdim17

!
       .() ., ... ..
,   , , . ..    .. , ...
 !!   
irina170472@yandex.ru

----------


## _777

,
  . 
76.06.1 86 -   .
76.06.1 76.06.6 -   .  . 
76.06.6 60 -    .
   ,   .     .86?

----------


## room111

. ,             .

----------


## _777

.    -    . 
   .     .     . 76.06.6

----------


## 7272

> .     .


    ,      ,      .

----------


## _777

> .


 ,       ,       .   -

----------


## 7272

> 


    ,       .
        ,       ?

----------


## room111

> ,      ,      .


,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,   .


   354-

----------


## _777

> ,       .
>         ,       ?


      .

. .   
76.06.6  60 35000 -  
76.06.1  76.06.6  12000 -  
  . 76.06.6 
   ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,     ?

----------


## _777

> ,     ?


   1,   76

----------


## 7272

> 1,   76


 1    ?

   .

----------


## _777

> 1    ?.


.
     . ?

----------


## 7272

.           .

----------


## _777

> .


76.06.1 86 -   .
76.06.1 76.06.6 -   
76.06.6 60    
??        60

----------


## room111

:
76.06.1 76.06.6    
76.06.1 76.06.6      
76.06.6 60 -

----------


## _777

> :
> 76.06.1 76.06.6


    .   ,        . .
  26 .      ?

----------


## room111

*7272*
  N 2                354 
*_777*
   : 
 86  60.01
 96  86.01

----------


## 7272

> ??        60


.86 (    96 )   .60       
    ,    ,         .    .

----------


## _777

,   86.   ))))))))))))))))
    -       . )

----------


## room111

,        .          .

----------


## 7272

,          . ..        .

----------


## _777

> ,        .


           ,      .

----------


## 7272

> .


         ?

----------


## _777

> ?


   .:
76.06.1 76.06.6 -    
76.06.1  86 -   . (*2)
76.06.6  60 -  +.
    ..     76.06.6. 
      86 (  )

----------


## 7272

> ..


   ,    
.76.06.6 .60  
.86 .60       .
      76.06.6      (+/-)    .

----------


## _777

,

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Trud10

:
            .          (   )         .        ,      .           ,     ?

----------


## Mitriy 39

-  -

----------


## 7272

> 


     ?
    :
.76  .60    
.76  .60     .

----------


## 7272

> 


  ,      ,        .

----------


## room111

:

----------


## Trud10

,   (   . ).
         (      91),     ,    .      76 ,    ???

----------


## Lisaya

> ???


  ,          .

----------


## Trud10

,        ?      /    "...  ..."        ?

----------


## room111

.             .   .    ,       .
, ,                    .

----------


## Lisaya

,          .

----------


## Trud10

:
room111.    ,  1)        , 2)       ,  ?
          ,  ,    ,    .   ,      ?

m'm.         . . ,    15 000,00 .   ,    .      500,00 .,   1 000,00 .  ..    ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

120 .      .   2 .    20.
20-60  20-60 .   60

----------


## Trud10

.      ?   20-60   20 .,     100 .  80 .   ,  20 .   ?

----------


## 7272

,     ,       .

----------


## Trud10

,       .    ?

----------


## 7272

62 .90.01 *120* 
.51 .62 *120* 
.90.02 .20 *20* 
.20 .60 *20* .       
.76 .60 *1000*... 
*1020*

----------


## Trud10

...

----------


## Masha233

!
     .   ""    -.   ,  ,      (   )   .  ,       .        ,   .   ,  "".                      (..   2013).  ?     ""    ?      ?      86 ,      ?

----------


## 7272

,                 .
86     ,     .
.62 .90  
.51 .62   
.90 .68.12  
.68.12 .51  



> (   )   .


    ,    ,       ..

----------


## Masha233

!



> .62 .90  
> .


        ?

----------


## 7272

,      ,        12 .

----------


## Masha233

> ,      ,        12 .


!  .

----------


## Trud10

. (  /    .)

----------


## 7272

.51 .91    /.

----------


## Trud10

.  /  ,  1 000 .,  ..  50 .           950  76  50  91?

----------


## 7272

,              .     76,          .

----------


## Masha233

> .51 .91    /.


    ?       ,       ( ),           ?

----------


## 7272

,        - , .

----------


## Trud10

> 


   ?     ,    /   76,          91?

----------


## 7272

> /    .


       .

.51 .76 100 000    (    )

.51 .76 95 000   
.51 .91 5 000  
              ,

----------


## Masha233

> ,        - , .


..    ,   ,    -  ..  -? ?      ...      ...           (..     ).          (      ).

----------


## 7272

(   600),            ,           .           ,          ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Masha233

...

----------


## -

> :


    1   ?  .      1   .

----------


## -

, -       ?

----------


## room111

: .       . Ÿ   .   . 
   .     -      .

----------


## -

. -  5 . .
      1:.     (   ),     ,      .       ().    .     ,        ?      ?

----------


## room111

" ".     .  
    1,     ,    .

----------


## -

?

----------


## room111



----------


## -

""   " "?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    .    ,  .    ,   ,  ,    ,          ,

----------


## 7272

> .


      ?

----------


## room111

-

----------


## Lisaya

.     , .    ,      ,

----------


## 7272

> 


   ?

----------


## room111

,           .           .      .    1  ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


,       " "     :Stick Out Tongue: .   ,      :Smilie: ,

----------


## 7272

,         "".

----------


## Nattira

,             ,          .
,    6%,       ..       ,    .
 10%   ..     ..   ?!!

----------


## 7272

?
          ,       ???

----------


## Nattira

,   ...    ...  ,   !

----------


## 7272

,    .       .         ,  .,      .

----------


## room111

,       , . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=409979&page=2

----------


## room111

, ..    . 137  138            ,        ,        .

----------


## Nattira

!        ..   . ))       ..((
  :      ?               ..    .       .    .        ...    ..     ..
      ..  :Confused:

----------


## 7272

,      .     ,       .  ,        (       ).

----------


## Nattira

! :Smilie:          ..      ,     3%..

----------


## 7272

,   -  .

----------


## elenageo

> ,


""

----------


## elenageo

/  .  !
.

elenageo@mail.ru*room111*,

----------


## eli21

! room111,     /   .   !!!!! . Liefimova@yandex.ru

----------


## room111

!    !    .   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------


## Elena Shipacheva

??

----------


## Elena Shipacheva

!!!!     !!!

----------


## 7272

> ??


   ?

----------

! ,         07      .           2011.   141,      07       2012         .   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

,     ,     ,   .

----------

,                    .
   -  !!!!

----------


## 27

,      .    . room111 ,        .    .   ,    .     ,    : , ,     ..     ( ),     ,         .
 !

----------


## zas77

* 27*,
       ,    . ,    ,    , ..   . 
,      ,     ..

----------

,    ,          ,    ,      ,      04.02.13 ,   ,           , .      ,               -  ? ?

----------


## 7272

,  . 
25.02.13 15:40
   ".".






      15-03-11/08-16893  18.12.2012 ,       2012        ,  .

  ,       ,  ,    ,     (  70.32),      (  70.32.1),            70%-      .

----------

,     ,     ? (        )?

----------


## 7272

,        .        .

----------


## 69

! , ,      .   .   :  -  !

----------


## vaksb

, !
-  ,        .     .  .   ,     .      .  ?         ?
,

----------


## vaksb

*7272*, 
 !
     22,03,2012  19-6/302174-2179    ,                      
  .     .

----------


## 7272

> ,     .


     ,   .

----------


## vaksb

[QUOTE=7272;53982732]     ,   .[/Q
 ,   7272

----------


## vaksb

7272   
   -      .   ,      , ,   ,  ?

----------

> 7272   
>    -      .   ,      , ,   ,  ?


 

 :
  (, ),    ,    
       ,

----------


## vaksb

!
   ?

----------

> ?


, ,       
 :Frown:

----------


## 7272

.        .            .

----------


## margo34

!
    .      ,       15%   ? ( -).

----------


## 3-14

!  

     ...      15% - ..       2012.   . 
 2012.              ,         ,          . 

     ?! 

        .  (,   ..),       (. , , , ).      (  )        ,               ...    - ",     "?!!     :-(

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## 3-14

7272, - ...            ",     "?   /?        ,    ....    ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,    .  8-   "   ".

----------


## 3-14

7272,    ,       ""     "   ",     ,   100 . -  5 ?  ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


,   .        ,         .
             .

----------


## 3-14

> .


     -     ? -  ,  ,                   70.32?

----------


## 7272

,        
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=399767

----------


## zas77

> -  ,  ,       ?


   ? - .
    . 76 ( ), ..     ,  **.     ,   ,   -   :yes: 
    .    , 
 :yes:

----------

!          ,       (, ).  /              .

----------


## 7272

?

----------

,   .      ,   .      "", . .   ,     .

----------

,       ,  , /      .     .         .   ,        .

----------


## 7272

,        ,          ,          ?
   ,       .

----------

,     ,       .     NC:?       .        . ?

----------


## 7272

> .


    :
.76.05 .60.01  . (  )
.60.01 .76.05    (  )

.76.05 .76.09 ...
.76.09 .60.01  
.60.01 .76.05

----------


## zas77

** , 
 (  )     .      ,      .        ,     . 76.
  ,   ,     .  ,      -        .

----------

,  .

----------


## Lisaya

,        !!!           .     ,      .            .     ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,        !!!


,  ,         ,    ,         .



> ,   .


       ,    .

----------

?

----------


## 7272

,    .    -   ,     .
    (354-),       .

----------


## Lisaya

.       
               .

----------


## 7272

,      .     ,       ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,     ,  ,  .       .     .    ,

----------


## Ree

*room111*,  ,  !          .    .  .

----------


## Pitaminka

! , ,      .   .   : -  ! pi.ta@mail.ru      ,     25 ? (     ,   ? ) 1%    ? (      )     1% ?

----------


## Julia_sh

,  ! , ,         .   .   : -  ! 
    ,     ....
    : 
1.         (, 2 -, 4-, -, -), ..     .         , ..    (,     .51 - .62,    . 4 -). :            ,      .
2.       (.),    ,            ,        ,   .. ..        .         ,         ,    (  )? 
           ,   ,      !?,      ...?     ....

----------


## zas77

> 1.         (, 2 -, 4-, -, -)


     .  ,       . , ,   ,   ,    .    ,       . , , , -         -        .  , ,   -    *.xls.

    ,      . 76 ()    .86 ( )

----------


## Julia_sh

> .  ,       . , ,   ,   ,    .    ,       . , , , -         -        .  , ,   -    *.xls.
> 
>     ,      . 76 ()    .86 ( )




 ,   ,      .....     ,     ,     .  86   ,   76     ,      ,    .    ,          ,       ,        ,       .     10  ,     ,   ....

----------


## @

1.         ,   .       "".
2.    (     ),  76 .                ( ., . ,   ).          .    , .
      ,   , .    (       ,  ): 1.  (,, .) 2.   ()  3.   ()   ,   ,  . ,   .
   :    (   ).  = .         .        .     .      .
      ,   /.  ,      ,   /  . ,   .

----------


## zas77

> 1)  86   , 
> 2)   76     ,
> 3)


2  3)      ? ,     .
1)    . ,         .      .

        ,              (..  ).   ,    .

----------


## zas77

> 1)    :    (   ). 
> 2)  = . 
> 3)       ,   /.  ,      ,   /  .


1) .
2)  **    , ..    . .
3) .

----------


## Julia_sh

,         ,       ,    .       ...        ...

----------


## Julia_sh

. ?    ,    ?!

----------


## zas77

*Julia_sh*, 
  (   ),        (    )    ,   .

----------


## @

,    2007.,          ,   .       1 7 ,   1 8,    ,        ,       .

----------


## zas77

2007 .   ,     3   .
      16  17.7 ( ).      .

----------


## Julia_sh

(-).       .

----------


## Julia_sh

,     ,    ....     ,               .     ,                     ..      !

----------


## Lisaya

?        .  .      .   ,    .   .       ,  ,  ,     .   ,    .    ,    ,    .        (   ).   
    ,     ,

----------


## Julia_sh

(  ),    (-): 
1.    , 
2.  () ?
 .

----------


## 7272

2. 86  96

----------


## zas77

> 1.


    . 76, ..   (  ),   .       .  ,      -    .     ( 91.1)  .

----------


## zas77

> ,                     ..      !


   :
  ..,  .., :   .  :  , 2005.  443 .  ( ). 
=    . ,   (3 )  .
 ,      .

----------


## room111

?  ?

----------


## 7272

,   :
.51 .91.01  .

----------


## Lisaya

.        51,50-91

----------


## room111

(       ).           .

----------


## 7272

,      ,    ,      ,                     .

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## zas77

> 51,50-91


  ,     91.2 /  76i (.. ). , ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> 91.2 /  76i


  .       ?  ?       76-91.         .

----------


## zas77

-    91.1.
 ,   ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     91.2 /  76i (..


    .  ,  .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,    .


      , ..           .     .       .

----------


## Julia_sh

,      .?     ?       ,       ,   ?        ?           .!   :      ?

----------


## 7272

,       .
          ,       .     ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## Julia_sh

,   .

----------


## Julia_sh

,   ?       "",               ,    !?

----------


## 7272

> ,   ?


 



> "",               ,    !?


    ,    , , ,   ?        .

----------


## Julia_sh

> ,    , , ,   ?        .



,     ,      ,    ,     .... 


       ,      ....

----------


## Julia_sh

,      /   ?     (-). 
    -    ,                !!!

----------


## 7272

> ,      /   ?     (-). 
>     -    ,                !!!


  .

----------


## 7272

> ,     ,      ,    ,     ....


          ,      ,    12   ,       11   1 .



> ,      ....


,     :



> , ,


,     .

----------


## haustenok7

, .    ,   .
       .         (  + ).            ?

----------


## Lisaya

-      . ,    .  ?

----------


## haustenok7

, .         .         626,65,   862,02.

----------


## haustenok7

-         ,   .       ,    .   .     ,            ,     ..

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

.      ?    ?
   ,    ?
    .     ,      ,

----------


## haustenok7

,      .           . ,     ,    .         . ,       ,           .      -    ,   ,    .  ,    2012    ,       .       .      .   ,    8-          .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    .


                    .     ,      .

----------


## 88

.
       1     ,     ,        -. ..  2012     2011         2012 .      ,            ,           .                .                -  -       ,   -    .    ?    ,      -   -   ,    -    .  -    ( ),      .    ,      ,        .        ,      .   .

----------


## Lisaya

.      ,

----------


## Faid

.  .         .  5      .                  .            (  ).                  .  ?

----------


## Lisaya

76 ,   57
 57 "  "
       57 "  "  (,     )    ,  ,  ,         ..
 76 "     "
 76 "     "            ,       60 - 75:

----------


## haustenok7

. 
     .       ,    , , .        .

----------


## 88

,     . ,       .  ,     ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    , , .


  ,    ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


    (    )               (          )      ,.     ,  .    ,     ,   .

----------


## 7272

,   "0" ,        ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,     ,  .   ,  .  ?          ?

----------


## 7272

,        ,    ,    .              .

----------


## haustenok7

,   !     .

----------


## MILA08

> ,      ,    ,      ,                     .


, !
           ?                 (   ).     .       ,  ,     .      ,   , .              , ..       .   ,     .     ,  ?
    , ..     1                   .    1,  ,       ,    .                    . , ,  . .

----------


## 7272

(     ),               1   ,       .           .        ,         .



> , ..       .   ,     .     ,  ?


     ,            ,             ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 1


     .  50,51-62(76)  50,51-91,1.          ?
  ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## MILA08

. ,      ,      1           ,     .               .             ,     ??       ,       - .  
  .   :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> ?


    "     (, )" ( 1),   .

----------


## 7272

> 


      .
  :
""
" "
"     (, )"
    .
  1 8.2,   ,     .

----------


## MILA08

, .     .  ,       100%.    .         .      ,   ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> 1


  ,   ,          2 ,    .    ?

----------


## MILA08

,    .        !    ,        .      2 .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,

----------


## MILA08

,..      ,           ,  .      :Smilie:

----------


## MILA08

.        76.01,       ,      .       ,     .              91.01,         .   - - .     ?         :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

?
         .

----------


## MILA08

,      1-    ,   .   ,     ,  ,           .

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------

> ?
>          .


   ,       .       (      .       ).       ,            ?    .        ,  -  .

  , :

----------


## Lisaya

> .


    ,       ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ,            ?


    ,     .     ,        ,       ,    .        .

----------

.        ,       .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,   .

----------


## 88

. 14     .  40- .?

----------


## 7272

,  40   ,     9.00  18.00. ..       ,      40 . .   ,     ,    7    .

----------


## 88

,         .  14 .  .

----------


## 7272

.

----------

> .


,   -    .    ,    

           .

----------


## -

,      .    1 8.2.      .   .         .     .   ,  .
1.    76.05  76.06
2.      76.05  86
3.     51  76.05
4.      51  76.05
5.     76.06  60.01
6.     60.01  51
7.    ( )  96  60.01
8.    ( )  60.01  51
9.     96  51
10.         51  62
11.      51  91.01

 ?        ?

----------


## 7272

.86 .96



> ?        ?


     ,         .62 .90    ,    .

----------

> ,       .     ,      ,   ,     .


   ?  
  ,      .   ,   ,      ,     4000,         .          ,       .

----------


## 7272

,      ?    ,   .

----------


## 88

?        ?

----------

.    ""     ,  ,   / )..     4000    .
       ?   /.      , "  "         /,         ,     .     . .             . :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

> ?


.       .

----------


## 7272

> ?


  ,  . .



> /


       .
     70  " " -  ".",         . 



> 4000   .


  . .    ,     .



> .            .


   .   ,   .
 ,     .

----------

,    ,        .   .       . ,           .    .      . ,    ,             ,        ,     ,       ,  .  ,       .

----------


## 7272

> ,    ,


       ,     ,         .

----------


## t-kr

> 


  ,   ,       (   ).  ,     .     ,           ,    ?  "",   ?

 , .

----------


## Lisaya

60-86, 86-91.    90   .
     90    , 62-90  , 76  90   .  60-86, 86-76

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## t-kr

!!!

 , .

----------


## frosty

,.
    .
       :
1.        (      ,        ).
2. ,,     .
3.     (    )?     .
        ! :yes:

----------


## 7272

1. .76.05  .86    
   .76.05 . .86    
   .76.05 . .76.09 (  )    .
   .51 .76.05..  
2.               ,     ,       .
3.     ,     ,      , ,         1 7.7;   ,        ,     .

----------


## _

. . .  ,       ,   .           .    ,      ( !)     !

----------


## 7272

> 


      .147  ,        .

----------


## frosty

,    !   .

----------


## _

> .147  ,        .


 !        !

----------


## room111



----------

,           ,   ,      ,      .    ,   ,        ,          ,  +,         ,      .

----------


## 7272

> ,           ,   ,      ,      .


     ,  -    .     ,     .

----------

,       . ,   ,         .     ,       ,            .
     ,            . .

----------


## Lisaya

**,    ,          .  , .     ,            .   ?

----------

, -         ,       .  -          -?     ,        ,      ,                  ,    .

----------

,     ,     24  2009  N 212-    ,      .   ,       ,   ,     .

----------


## room111

.  100%    ,      -      .

----------

, .       ,        .  
     .

----------


## 7272

> 


,     ,   .             .                 .  -     .



> ,          .


         ,           ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   , .    ,   .        ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


,   -  .

----------


## _

:"3.1.         ,        ,  ,      ,      ,      () .                    ,   ,               .
( 3.1     04.06.2011 N 123-)" 
   ,     (  )         . ,         .   ,    .
                  .

----------

-  .         ,            ,          .    ? . 
   -    ()   ,     -    ,     ,   .

----------

[quote="_;54113104"]        ,        [/quote
..        ,  -      ,       ?

----------


## room111

.       .  ,        ( )    /.
     / .   4

----------

,      ""    ?  -   ?

----------


## room111

,   .

----------


## veroza

!  ,    ().   .   .    .      01.06.2013.    ,     .  "",          -  ?  .    .      ....

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,     ,    .

----------


## veroza

?

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## veroza



----------

,   !
    ,            76.1 - 86.1,     51-76.1?
         ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


.

----------

> .


,   .
        .    (  )    ,   -           .   . ,   86  20  . 
  :       -   ,       ?            ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


.

----------

,   ,   .
  ,  ,    ,              -.
  : - . 76 - . 86 -  .
      :
- . 51 - . 76 -  .

  -                   :
- . 51 - . 86 -  .

:         : - . 76 - . 86 -  .?

----------


## 7272

> :         : - . 76 - . 86 -  .?


 ,       76 .

----------

,     . ,   .

----------


## 88

,    (   - )  -     ?

----------

> ,    (   - )  -     ?


 ,  !
        ,     .    ?

----------


## 88

.     -          ,      ,       ,        .  ..  ,             .           -     ,     -   .   ,     .

----------


## Tasty

,   , . ,       ,          .        - 3 %      .. 
  : 
96-76"" -    (3%)    . 
      :
76.18""-86 "   "
76.18"" -76.20 ". "
   :
96-60"" -      (     86 )
76.20 ". " - 60 "" -   .
 1:             .76.20"."  .   ?   ,              .    .      ,      / - .    -   .   ?
          - .  2:           ? ,   150.,     120.  ,  -     ,     .      ,   ?   ? -        .((((

----------


## room111

1.
,   .     .   ...          (96.)   ,         ...            -   ,    .   !      !
 2.
           .        .       .
 50,51  76  120..    
 96  76  20. .        . 
 96  76  10. .    (3%)    .
,    76   150 ..        .               .

----------


## Marinach1502

,        ?       ,     .  .

----------


## room111

.

----------


## Tasty

,  .     -    .

----------


## Marinach1502

,      ,                 ,    .

----------


## Tasty

,         ,     2009            .       .     -    ,

----------


## Marinach1502

, .

----------


## Marinach1502

,     -         ?         ?               (     )    .          ?    (     )          ,        .

----------


## Marinach1502

-       ,       2.04.2012
"          "  "  . .
           . 
     (  )    ,      . 

   : 
 ( )   .    .      ,    .                .

      .   ,   . 149      . 
  ,        (, ,   ..)       ,          .

       : 

   .149 .3 ..29, ..30      (  )      ,   :
-   ,   ,   , -,      ,               ,      ,           ,      ;
-   ()         ,  ()  ,   , -,      ,               ,      ,     ()                ,   ()   ().
 ,    ,                ,                       .

  18%            ."
  .

----------


## Tasty

:    :  ( )   .    .      ,    .                

     ,      .  : http://tarif.econom73.ru/law/2793.html

----------


## Tasty

-,      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ?   ?


 57 ,     ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,      .              .
        ,   307  354. ,

----------


## Lisaya

"    " 16       57   .

----------


## -

> .86 .96


    ?      ?  ?    ?  ,     96 ?
  ,    .

----------


## -

, , -   ...  ,    96 .

----------


## 7272

> ?


      ,      .

----------


## 88

-    ,    .     ?     ?   %     ?        ?

----------


## 7272

,  , .    "" 6%
+=100%
(/.+)*100

----------


## 88

> ,  , .    "" 6%
> +=100%
> (/.+)*100


, .  ,    ,   .      -    .   .

----------


## -

.
 -:     ,     ?        ,       ,      " ,      ?   ,     ,   ,     / (.).  ,    (

----------


## Lisaya

,  .  ?   -    .     -  ,

----------


## -

?   -        99 51 -     .

----------


## yula863

*room111*,    !!!
   (125),   5  

 ()  ,



.

----------


## Lisaya

..  -

----------


## Lisaya

> 99 51 -     .


   ?   99 ?

  -  ,  .    ,

----------


## 7272

?
       ,          ,    .

----------


## -

> ?


!!!  ,     !!!

----------


## edelvejs

,    :
   ,    .
 - ,   .    , -  . .
     :
 51. 3   76        100 000
 51.1  51.3       . / 100 000
 62  51   .   , -  100 000   -   
  ,   ,      
, ,  - ,  ,    ?        , 
     :  ( )
        51.3  76 80 000
 51.1  51.3       . / 80 000
 62  51   .     80 000   -   
  -       , .  ,    ,  100 000.       20 000
      (-), ..   /        -     ..
1%  - . 
  !     ?

----------


## Lisaya

> !     ?


-,     " - ", ? ?
-,  ,   ?
-,     ?
  , . -    .        . ,    .         ?

----------


## Malayn

,     ,    .   /  3000 .,    ,       .    2960.  40.   .    -  0.     ,   ....  !

----------

> ,     ,    .   /  3000 .,    ,       .    2960.  40.   .    -  0.     ,   ....  !


  40 ?   ?    .   ?           "  "   ?

----------


## 88

> ,     ,    .   /  3000 .,    ,       .    2960.  40.   .    -  0.     ,   ....  !


,        ,   ,     ?   ,    ,  ,    ?    ,       ?       ,      .  3000 .      . ( -     ,    ),    .        ,       .        .

----------


## Malayn

- ,    2 .     10 . .  ,       ,      .    ,  ,       ,    .     ,  .      ,       50..     . .  -     . :Frown:

----------


## Malayn

.

----------

> - ,    2 .     10 . .  ,       ,      .    ,  ,       ,    .     ,  .      ,       50..     . .  -     .


 ,  2013     .        .      .        ,      ?   ,      -         .    -   ,  ,  .       ?   -  1   ,       ,        ,           .
      ?       25 .,      410 .    ,         ,   "".    ,   ,   .             .       ?          ?    ,     ?     ?             ,     .    .        ,    10            .
   :
      : 51-67
    : 26 (20,96) - 51 
           67-51,   
,   ?

----------


## Malayn

.      .     30 .   2   .         ,  .    .        .     .  . 1    ,       (      ),      ,       ,  ,    67 ,         .   ,     1 .       .   ,      .

----------


## Malayn

,     2 ,         66 .

----------

> ,     2 ,         66 .


  .  -   .

----------


## 88

> .  .


  -     .     ,   .        ,      .         ,    .      ,          .    1   ,          .    .      .       .    ,     .       -             .        .

----------


## Lisaya

.    2000   .  (, ,         ,      ).     -        .  .     . "       !"  .           . ,     40 . ,  ,    . 1 6,5        .   .          .
     !

----------


## Malayn

,       ,         , .. , , .     ,      ,   .       , 7       .      ,      ,      .            ,       96   ..   ,   ,       , 1    ,  ,  .       . . .    ,    ,      .          .    ...

----------

> ,       ,         , .. , , .     ,      ,   .       , 7       .      ,      ,      .            ,       96   ..   ,   ,       , 1    ,  ,  .       . . .    ,    ,      .          .    ...


       ? 40         -  ,      ?     -      ,      .       ,     ,         .  :yes:

----------


## 7272

7  2013 . N 03-01-13/01/47571



              ,               ,  .
  1  34.2                     .
   5  1  32                      .
     ,            ,    ,          .    -           .
 ,      (,   )              , ,       ,   , ,     ,  ,                   ""         ,          .

----------


## Svetusic

,              ?       .     "".

----------


## 7272

.76.05  60.01  68         
.51 .76.05

----------


## Svetusic

,   .      ,      .      ,         .   .    .     (   )      .     :
60.1 51-  
60.1 51-  
86 60-   
  ?
  :
51 60.1-     
51 91.1-  .   ?

----------


## 7272

.51 .86   .
  -  ,   .

----------


## Masha233

.
    ,    .   ...  .
,           ?       ?   -        ?   6%
, .            ...     ,          .

----------


## Svetusic

,    .  ,          ,     , ..   ,  ,          . 
   "" :
          (.1 . 346.15, .3 . 250  , . 101, 106  ).      (    08.04.2010 N 03-11-11/95).

----------


## 7272

,   ,    ...
   ,       .

----------


## 7272

> ,           ?


  ,       ...   
.76.05 .86
.10 .76.05
.86 .10

----------


## Masha233

> ,       ...   
> .76.05 .86
> .10 .76.05
> .86 .10


    ?  ...

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Masha233

> .


.    ?        ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Olyp1

, 



> ,   .


        .
  ,   2007           .

     ,     . 
       .
  :    ????
  .

----------


## 7272

> .


    ?
   ,      .

----------


## Olyp1



----------


## 7272

,      . ..
   ,     .

----------

.

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,      ,    .          (   )    -  .   .

----------

.

----------


## Lisaya

?    ?      .

----------


## 7272

2 .

----------

2     .

----------


## 7272

,       ,   .  ,   ,  .   2 ,    ,         .

----------

,        ,  ,       .      !           .      .
         , ..       .      .

----------


## wintik82

,   ,  , ,          175 000 ,   ,     ...

----------


## 7272

.

----------

.

----------


## wintik82

, ,    ,   ...  ...

----------

,  .    ,  .

----------


## lubahal

?  ?

----------


## wintik82

,        ?

----------


## wintik82

,      ?  ?     ,      ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      ,  ,     ..
      ?  ?

----------

> .


 :      ,     (  ).     ,    .        ,    3      . (  )
         ,     ,   354        -    ,       (  ,  - ).   ,   ?    ?

----------


## wintik82

,          ,      ....

----------

.    ?

----------


## 7272

, ,       .    .

----------


## 7272

> 


    .

----------


## wintik82

,       ,     ....

----------

.   ,    3    ...

----------


## 7272

., , 17  2014 13:47

:  

    ,   ,           .      .     ,        -      . 
  ,    ,    ,          . ,          .   ,             .  1  2015         .         -    .             1   .
        ,         . "  ,      ,            ", -  .
  ,           . ",    , ,  ,   .
       ,   ,                     ", -     "  "  . 
 ,     ,      ,   .
  ".Ru"     "-"  ,      ,    . "  -       .       ,   ,    ", -  .
  ,    ,  ,   ,  . ,  2012          8   4,3 .     ,          . ,   ,  ,      3,5 .
   ,       .
  ".Ru"    ("    "),       ,    .
" ,                  ", -  ".Ru"  .       , , .
            ,          ,    .        .         .
" ,     ,     ,      .           ,  ,  ,       ", -  ".Ru"  .
   ,           -  10%      .
"            -      ,       .       ,     ", -   . 
    ,  ,     , -     . ,  2012    " 52"   ,   ,      ,   .   ,    10  .     " -10"      16  .

----------


## -

!  -    ( 071,,,,,,,)  -  -  ( -  - ).    !

----------


## -

:     -     -   750000, -800000,    ,      -    -50000.   - +-=.     ,   ?    ?

----------


## stro54

!    .
. -.  . .       ( )  ,             .  = 0.   . 
,  2011  2012  ,     2010?    - .             ,   31  2011   3   31  2014 .    ?

----------


## Mozaika

!  !  :          (  )  .  ,         .  :    ?        ?   ?      ?   ? (    ,    .)

----------


## Mozaika

> !  !  :          (  )  .  ,         .  :    ?        ?   ?      ?   ? (    ,    .)


 .     -.

----------


## rina461

!      , ,    .  ..   ......         ,     .       , .. ,            .        ?           ,         .       , .. .    :    ,             ,      .      . :yes:

----------


## 1977

!             . 
ver-purtowa@yandex.ru
  .
  ,

----------

,       .            . pta86()mail.ru

----------


## Anay1990



----------


## Anay1990

> 


  .     .       ,       1   ?      ?   ,   .

----------


## room111

,  ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------

!       .          .  .       /?                      -.   ?     .       .     1 8

----------


## room111

.

----------


## stro54

?      ?

----------


## room111

.

----------


## 7272

> ?      ?


     .         ,       .

----------


## 88

> .


,        ,    ?      .      ,      ,       ?      ,    ? ..       -    ?   ?

----------


## 7272

> ?






> ..       -    ?


     ,      354 ,      ,            ,     .

----------


## 88

> ,      354 ,      ,            ,     .


,   .    , ,       354-.       ,   .    ,        ,   ?       ,   .        ?

----------


## 7272

,  ,    .

----------


## 7272

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=533461
#4
   ,  ,   .

----------


## 88

> ,  ,    .


- ,  ,    .            .

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## 88

> ,  .


    ,  ,    .

----------


## 32

,    251 .  ,       .     ?

----------


## room111

.1 .14  . 2 . 1, 7

----------


## 32

[QUOTE=room111;54395486].1 .14  . 2 . 1, 7[/QUOTE
, ,    . 4       ,     :Smilie:    20               ,   -    :                ?        ,        ,   ,  ,   ?    -.       20%.       0,2%  .  ,     ,     15%      1%   .     -  .     ....

----------

> ,  .


  ?  ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## room111

[QUOTE=32;54395626]


> .1 .14  . 2 . 1, 7[/QUOTE
> , ,    . 4       ,       20               ,   -    :                ?        ,        ,   ,  ,   ?    -.       20%.       0,2%  .  ,     ,     15%      1%   .     -  .     ....


           ,      .    ,       40              .      -   . 

    .          .           (),     , -   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


, , .

----------


## 7272

,             ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

> ?


.
 :         .

----------


## 32

20%    0,2%  .      (     )        (  ,  ),    , "         70%,  ..      ,        ,   ,        ".        .

   251. ,        .      ,     .     ?       ...

          (, ,   ..)    (   ,     ). ..         ...

  ,     " "           (,   ,      : , , , , ,   ...).     96 .  -     15%  . (    ,    96    ). ,              ,      1%    ?     ,   .

----------


## 32

> .          .           (),     , -   ,     .


       20%    0,2%  .      (     )        (  ,  ),    , "         70%,  ..      ,        ,   ,        ".        .

   251. ,        .      ,     .     ?       ...

          (, ,   ..)    (   ,     ). ..         ...

  ,     " "           (,   ,      : , , , , ,   ...).     96 .  -     15%  . (    ,    96    ). ,              ,      1%    ?     ,   .

----------


## room111

251  :
",      ".
  :         ,       .

     :
"  ,   ,                            .
        ,            ,       (, )   . 249                 . 2 . 251             .
,          ,     .     , ..       ,    ."

----------


## room111

96     ,  86 -     .   -              86    86  96 . 
     96   ,   86           .

----------


## 32

> 251  :
> ",      ".
>   :         ,       .


  ..  (, ,  ..)       ,  ?

----------


## room111

**

----------


## 32

> 


      ,   ,   ,  ......      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .


103  ,     ,   115  .      103   ,   .

----------


## 7272

, .

----------


## 32

> 


.. ,       (   )  . ,      .   , , , ..          (   )      , ?     ? , .
     -          ,     .       .        , ? .. ..    -,        ,   . 15%  , ..  .   ?

----------


## 7272

> (   )      , ?


.



> .        , ?


.



> ?


   .

----------


## room111

,  , ,   ..     .       ,            . 
       (  ,  ,    ..)           . ,               (       /       )

----------


## 32

> ,  , ,   ..     .       ,            . 
>        (  ,  ,    ..)           . ,               (       /       )


.   .

,             .   ,             ?

----------


## 7272

> ,             .   ,             ?


       ?          .

----------


## 32

> ?          .


,  .    .              ...    , "       " (     ),         .

----------


## Julia_sh

*           ,      .    ,       40              .      -   .* 


 !
      ? 
            .

----------


## Julia_sh

,              .              ?!

----------


## 88

> ,              .              ?!


    ?   ?  - ,       .   (  )      .

----------


## 88

> ,  .    .              ...    , "       " (     ),         .


 ,    ,    .     ,               .         .

----------


## Julia_sh

> ?   ?  - ,       .   (  )      .


      ,        .   (  )      . 

   (-),        ,    ,            .            ,      .           , ..   .        .

----------


## 7272

,        -   .

----------


## 88

> ,        .   (  )      . 
> 
>    (-),        ,    ,            .            ,      .           , ..   .        .


  ?          - .  -    ,    .        .    .  .   .     .     ,  ,       .      .

----------


## 88

> ,        -   .


,      -  ,       . ,     -      ,    .           .?

----------


## 7272

, .

----------


## Julia_sh

> ?          - .  -    ,    .        .    .  .   .     .     ,  ,       .      .


 
   	91	
1.   
2.    
3.     
9.   

    ,   ,      .       / (              ).     . :Wow:

----------


## 7272

.
   ,      ,   .

----------


## 88

> 91	
> 1.   
> 2.    
> 3.     
> 9.   
> 
>     ,   ,      .       / (              ).     .


     ?     ,     ,        .       .       .   ,      .          .       .        .        ,       .

----------

. ! ,   !! ,   ,  ,    .    ?
  -6%.    ,      ?

----------


## 7272

.
 :
.51 .91.01   .




> ,      ?


       .

----------

> .
>  :
> .51 .91.01   .
>        .


    1.  .  51 76,01 " "
  . .           .

----------


## 7272

" ";   91.01
     "     "
   .

----------


## LaaGata

!  ,         . ,     -     -   ?   ,   ,    ( ..)           .  -    .  , .   ...((     ,  , .

----------


## _

*LaaGata*    ,        .  ,           ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,        .      .     ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


.

----------


## a07229

.            .   3  354        ,       ,    .              (   ),         ,        .   ,        ,      ,           .               ?       ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

.       . (    )   ,          ,      .      ,   ,     (   )         ,     ,     .  .

----------


## LaaGata

,        99%      .          ""      .   ,    ,    .   ,     -    86      .     ,     5  )))       ,  "  "     .        - .

----------


## 7272

,         ,     ().       ,       ,     ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

,    .      . .  - ,    ,    ,  .       , .    . ?
 ,         .        .
,         ,     .  ?  .   ?

----------


## 7272

> .  - ,    ,


          .

        .
           ,     ,
         ,      
   .

----------


## Svetusic

> ,     ,
>          ,      
>    .


 .177      .6    :
6)                 ;
  ,          .       ,  .
  ?

----------


## 7272

,           .
      .,    .

----------


## Svetusic

> ,           .


    .    . ,     .

----------


## _

,  ,  ?   ))

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## Katushka-Savushka

! 
, ,    .
  ,     . 
    ,     .
  1 , 33  + 1   . 
     . 

  :
:
      , .    76-06  86 
       76-06  76-09 ()
    62  ?.     86 ,   ,    90.
       62  76-09 ().
:
     .   76-09  60,   60  51
        .   86  96 ( 96     )
  ,    ,       26   , ., , . ,  ,    (     ),     26        86  26. 

    .

          ,       .
          . 
        . 
           ?
               ? 
         /    ,    . ,        ,    . ,     ,     . . 

     !

----------


## 7272

> 62  ?.


90



> ,    ,       26


   96



> 26        86  26.


      96     86
86 - 96  
76 - 86 .
96 - 60; 68; 69; 70  .. .  



> ?


   .



> 


 .

----------


## Katushka-Savushka

,   !




> 86 - 96  
> 76 - 86 .
> 96 - 60; 68; 69; 70  .. .


..        96              ? 
      96. 
  86    ,       96 .




> .


         ?
  15 %      .

  ,    .      ,     .
    ,      .

     .      20%,     0,2%. 
     ,     ?

----------


## 7272

> ..        96              ?


   .



> 86    ,       96 .


.   96 .



> ?
>   15 %      .


  .



> ,     ?


.

----------


## Katushka-Savushka

*7272*, 

      .

    -     . 
         .
,        "".

   ,    . 
             .
    , ,   saveleva_79@inbox.ru

----------


## 7272

> ,        "".


   .



> , ,   saveleva_79@inbox.ru


   room111.

----------


## Katushka-Savushka

+ .
     ,     ,   ,  .
 ,       ;  = .
   .  1 %  . 
    ?

----------


## 88

> + .
>      ,     ,   ,  .
>  ,       ;  = .
>    .  1 %  . 
>     ?


   ,    -   ,   -  .   -        .      -   ,   ,       (              ).      ,     .     ,     (      ),   -     .

----------


## Dlyara

.-!!!!!
  .     (  70 )    .    ,      . ,      .  .      ,       .     ,     .         ,      (  1- - ),   .  .
             .         2014.     
-  
-    
-   (        )
-     
-     
-  

-  
-   
- + +. 
-   
-       
    .    .    2013.      .         .     .
...  ???   ?        
       ,        + ?            .
      (     ),    .  100 .        .  30   .
      3-  

!!!!!!!

----------


## Dlyara

. 
     .
     ,            .       ,     (  354 ),           .
    ,

----------


## 88

> (        )!


       .

    ,       .      -     ? 
  ,    2   -     ,    -  .            .
       ,    .
       .         200 .    ,  ,      .    ,         .      ,      .     70   .         .    .        ,       .

----------


## 88

> . 
>      .
>      ,            .       ,     (  354 ),           .
>     ,


   -         ,   .76.         ,    .              (   +   ).           ,        .     .       . ,          .    354,   ,           .

----------


## Dlyara

.
        3 ?

----------


## Dlyara

> -         ,   .76.         ,    .              (   +   ).           ,        .     .       . ,          .    354,   ,           .


       .        .          ,          .
,  -          ,     .     .
    ?  86 ?

----------


## 88

> .
>         3 ?


   ,    .         ,  ,  .     51    50 -    .          .            ,     ,        .       ,  ,         ,    ,     .            .      ,       .   ,        ,     ,       .       .  ? / -    .          .. .         3,     .          /.     ,        , - .          .        .

----------


## 88

> .        .          ,          .
> ,  -          ,     .     .
>     ?  86 ?


,        -     76.       .    .      ,  ,  .       .       ?

----------


## Dlyara

> ,        -     76.       .    .      ,  ,  .       .       ?


 ,          -  .       0,23.       2014      0,159

----------


## Dlyara

,      -    ?

----------


## 88

> ,      -    ?


.      .

----------


## 88

> ,          -  .       0,23.       2014      0,159


      ?             .         .    ,   .

----------


## Dlyara

> .      .


   ,

----------


## Dlyara

> ?             .         .    ,   .


  .      307

----------


## Dlyara

> ,       .      -     ? 
>   ,    2   -     ,    -  .            .


   15%.
  ,          " " + .          ?          (   )?

----------


## 88

> .      307


     ,        -       ,   .

----------


## 88

> 


  -     ,   ,     ( ..)    -    .

----------


## 88

> ,


   -        . ..       .  ,          ,      .

----------


## Dlyara

> -        . ..       .  ,          ,      .


,  .              .  ,         .

----------


## Dlyara

.         ,

----------


## 88

> .         ,


  -      ?      .     ,  50%       ?   ,      .

----------


## Dlyara

> -      ?      .     ,  50%       ?   ,      .


  240   .    .    2014?      ,    .     .

----------


## 88

,      ,        ,    .       ,    ,       ?      .         ,     .     36 . (240*15%). ,  .   2014 .        .      .

----------


## Dlyara

. :Dezl: 
 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Dlyara

3,6   =     ,      =  + . 
     .   :       ,     - ?

----------


## 88

,  ?       .         .      ,         :Smilie: ).            .       .

----------


## Dlyara

> .      .


 .                  ?

----------


## Daydovna

!  ,   ,            ?  96.01  76.14?         ,  ,   ,       .

----------

:

:   ,  ,           ,           .

:



 22  2015 . N 03-11-03/2/69510

   -      ,          ,    ,   ,  .
  135     ( -  )      ,                 ,    2  136  ,             ,  ,                ,         ,  ,     ,    , ,     ,    ,               ,      ,            ,       ,      .
      ,  ,   ,       ( 151  ).
    346.15     ( - ) ,    ,          ,      249  250 ,    ,   251 .
    14  1  251               ,              ,      .
  ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .
  5  1  177            ,          .    ,    1  177  ,  .
 ,           ,              ,               ,        .
 ,        ,          .                -                ,   ,    .



 - 
..

----------


## 7272

,

----------

> ,


 ....

----------


## room111

,    .

----------


## Van99

,   ,         86,          .          97 ?   ?     1 200 000  ,     .....     .... .

----------


## 7272

86 .  76

----------


## Van99

,     ?     2014.       ,    ,        ,       86  60   .  86     ,     ?    ,

  76,06  86
 51  76,09   
 76,09  76,06   

 76.06  76.09 
 76.9  60 ?      ?    1  ,       .  .

----------


## Van99

> ()


,         ,  ,      ?



> .


 ,  ,       ?  ?  .

----------


## 7272

76.06 86 .
76.06 76.09 . (, )  .
76.09 60.01   
86 60.01

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,       ?  ?  .


    .
    ,     , .

----------


## Van99

,    . ,        76.09  ,,,  , ,  ?  ?
    86  ? 
          7 %  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,        76.09


  , , , .
,    



> 86  ?


,  .



> 7 %  ?


    ?       ,     .

----------


## Van99

.
 ,           ?  ?   70,32,1,    ,  ?

----------


## 7272

58     4.1

----------


## Van99

!=)

----------

.     .     1 .  ,  .         .?           ?       ?    ??      ...      .

----------


## Lisaya

.     26. .       "".    .

----------


## Van99

,  ,          (  ,  )       ,   ?      ,       86 ?

----------

.               .    ,    ?
7272   ?

----------


## 7272

> (  ,  )       ,   ?


.
            .




> 


   -        86.

----------


## 7272

.

----------

. 76  51.    .            ,   76

----------


## Van99

> .


     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


354-

----------


## 7272

> ,   76


  ,         .

----------


## Van99

,    ,      
 6         
. 38         ()  ,     ,         ().- 
                (),           ()    (),                .
    (),    ,          (),     .
*      ()          .*
     ,     ?

 : http://base.garant.ru/12186043/#ixzz3Y9897pnk

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

. ,  ,      ,  .      .

----------

m'm !   -  .   -    -   -    ?       ?

----------


## Lisaya

!  ,     ,      .    ,        .  ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## margo34

,  !
    ,         .   ,        ,          (, -,   .)   .       ,       ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## 88

> ,  !
>     ,         .   ,        ,          (, -,   .)   .       ,       ?


 731          ,    .    ,     ,  ,         ().                   . (,         -     ).

----------


## room111

-    //  //    .             ...

----------


## 7272

> -    //


      .
   ,      .

----------


## margo34

,     !

----------


## 88

> ,     !


     -,      ().      ,   .

----------


## 240683

.   ,     .(  1 8.3 ,   ..)    ,      ,      76.,   76.06,     ( ) 86.03,   ( ) 86.03,     () 76.05,     (  ) 76.05,    62.01.     ,    86.03,   (, , )    76.05.    ?

----------


## 7272

"  ".      .
86   
76

----------


## 240683

,       ,     (    )))).   1   8.3?   !!!

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

..  ,   ..    ..   , ,   ,          .    ,    ..       .  ,  -        ,    ,   2000. ,   ?      ?   ..       .     ?     ?      ?  ))) :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ,   ?


    .



> ,  -        ,    ,   2000.


     .



> .     ?


      .

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

))

----------


## room111

. 136,

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

))))
    ....
 ,      ,      ...      ..  ,       ,  ...
    ?     ,    ...

----------


## Van99

,    ?      ,            .         ,   ,           ?

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

..     ..              ..    ,      ...        )))

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

..   ,    ..          ,         ...  , ,  ,     .. 
      "",     ?    ?

----------


## Van99

,   ,     ,    ,    ,   ?
 62  90.01.   12 168.
   11 232 .
 90.01  90.09 11 232 .
 90.01  90.09 936 .    ,   90 .
 90.09  99.01 12168 .
 99.01  68.12   1685.      11 232.
 99.01  84  10 483 .

      9547 (11 232( .) - 1685.())  ..   12168.     . 
.
 .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   ?

----------


## stro54

-  -  - .  12168 - 1685 = 10483    !!!!          !!!

----------


## Van99

, ,        ,     .   . :Smilie:

----------


## Van99

, ,        ,     .   . :Smilie:

----------


## 1106

,   .   ,     ,     14.         ,     .    .     .      :   ,               ,        (    ).          .   ,     ,       20 .,      86.03   .          .     .

----------


## @

,       .     : 
51 / 76.09 () -  .-   ( )
60.01 / 76.09 () -    (     ),  
76.09 () / 76.09  62 (, ,     (.., ..,  )   ,  ,  . 

76.09 ()    "   " (..     )  "   " (    . )

 ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## 1106

.    (  1 8.3)       , .       . 76.06   .,     . 76.05,     . 76.09.,         .   . 86.03.     ,      
1.	76.06-86.03      .  ()
2.	76.06-76.05 (  . .)  .   (         . .
3.	76.05-60.01 (   )
..  76.05           .
       . 76.05,    .     /.         . ,      .            . -  ,        20-60.01-    .
  60.01       .          .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

> 60.01       .


,   :
60.01 - 76.05  "     "

----------


## alael

!!!
    ( 6%).    ,    - .
, ,      ? 
   .  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

, , ,   (, ),    .

----------


## alael

.   ,  ,  ,  .  3    :Frown: .    .

----------


## aleks33.72

> .   ,  ,  ,  .  3   .    .


       ,  ..  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,


 .
 ,    .

----------


## alael

!  86 . ,    ? 
  ,       , ,   .?

----------


## hiker

:Smilie:       , .
            -  
 .   15302 - ,     .  /   ,     / ,   .   , ..     , /  / 1..  01.01/,   71  .
,   
    15301-  ?    ?

----------


## hiker

:Smilie: 
 /         ,       ?   ,   .   ,   .  , ?

----------


## 7272

?
           ,     .

----------


## hiker

*7272*,     .

----------


## room111

.

----------


## jylia.76

> .


   ,      ?     .       ,   .  .

----------


## @

,  .              .  .

"   

      (.169, 170, 174, 175, 177)       28.11.2013.,    ,2   ,       .      ,        ,   ,    ,  ()          .         ():
-                  ,   ? 
 -         ,       ?
 174,177     ,       ,      .
              03-11-03/2/69510  22.01.2015."

----------


## 7272

..      .

----------


## Dlyara

, .      . 
      .      ,     .           "    "?  ?

----------


## Svetusic

,  ,-      ..  :    ? E  ,        .  "".

----------


## 7272

,    ,          .     .
.96 .51  
.51 .96

----------


## Svetusic

,  , ,        03-11-06/2/157  21.08.2009.   .

 :   03-11-06/2/157  21.08.2009


  03-11-06/2/157
 21.08.2009 

:         ( - ),            ,        .
   ,               .

               .

       ,   (  ,   - "")?

:    -     29  2009         26.2 "  "     ( - )   .

    1  346.15      ,    ,         249         250 .

  3  250     ,  ,             ,    , ,   ()      ,       .

 ,       ,       ,    ,       ,        .



..

----------


## 7272

,         ,    .      ,     .        .

----------


## Dlyara

,  .     #994

----------


## 7272

> .      ,     .           "    "?  ?


     ?

           .,  -     .

----------


## Dlyara

100   .       "".       ,  ,         .       - .        .
     .   :  ,

----------


## 7272

> .   :  ,


   ,     (    ).

----------


## Dlyara

,   .

----------


## LLLLL

! , .  4  4.1.  .        86,96.     . -  .   .     .      1, 2   4.1.   ,    1        ( )+ (,        ) ,    2--  .    ?

----------


## 7272



----------


## LLLLL

,   .

----------


## Van99

!       . ?
       .
 . 31.08.2015.
  ( )   1         .
  .  (.. .)   30.09.2015.
       .
   ? !

----------


## Van99

?    ,       ?

----------


## Van99

*7272*,        ?

----------


## 7272

,     ,   .      .

----------


## 7272

,  - .,  .

----------


## Van99

*7272*, ,     .      .   .

----------


## 7272

> .


    ?

----------


## Van99

*7272*,   ,        ,     .            ?

----------


## 7272

.     ,       .

----------


## alael

!
, , .

   ,       20.12.2006 . N 14316-/07            ?

       :   ,  ,  ,   
     ?

!

----------


## 7272

> ,       20.12.2006 . N 14316-/07            ?


.



> :   ,  ,  ,   
>      ?


.

----------


## alael

*7272*,  !

   .   -     .     . .
      -       .

       .         ?

----------


## 7272

-   ?

----------


## alael

> -   ?


,  -

----------


## _

> *7272*,  !
> 
>    .   -     .     . .
>       -       .
> 
>        .         ?


,       ?     :   "             ."

----------


## alael

> ,       ?     :   "             ."


 - ,              .

----------


## 7272

,     ,      ...

----------


## 7272

> - ,


    .     -    ,  ?

----------


## _

, ,    ?    ,   !

----------


## alael

> , ,    ?    ,   !


    -,   : 

     - ,   ,   . 
 ()  

 -  2 . .
       ( )      .      .

-   ....   2008    (    ),  -    .      , ,      ...

----------


## _

2015          ,   . ,      !

----------


## 7272

,      .
  ...

----------


## 7272

> 2015          ,   .


     ,     .

----------


## alael

. 
     ,  ,    ...   2015    ,    .

 :Smilie: .    ...    ?

----------


## alael

,       ,           ?

----------


## alael

...   , ,  ,     ?     ?
  ,        ,      ?    ?

----------


## Van99

,    ,      ,           ,        ,      .  ,     .        ,           ,     200 000. ,       ,   .  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,     200 000. ,       ,   .  ?


         .
            .           .

----------


## @

-    .     ,   ,    . (   .)        .  ,    ,      /    : ,   .    .    :   .

----------


## Van99

.       ,      ?

----------


## 7272

,

----------


## Van99

> ,


,       , ..           .         ,        ,?

----------


## 7272

> ,        ,?


    ,        .
    ,     ?  ,    .

----------


## marta88

( . )
     2000 .
      .
      6        ?

----------


## 7272

. 
     ?

----------


## marta88

50    6 
   ?

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## 7272

.62.01 .91.01 ..
.51  .62.01

----------


## marta88



----------

1  2016       

,          ,   .

----------


## 7272

,   ,

----------


## 7272



----------


## 88

.     .       - .   -   -  ?      ?
,     ,      .

----------


## _

> 1  2016       
> 
> ,          ,   .


 !      354    !

----------


## aleks33.72

!  -    2015       
..    ,      
     ?     ?    ?
            , ..  
        ? (..   ?)

----------


## 7272

> , ..


      ?
   ,     ,       ,      ,     ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## aleks33.72

> ?
>    ,     ,       ,      ,     ,   ,    ,    .


 "    "    ?

----------


## 74

> !  -    2015       
> ..    ,      
>      ?     ?    ?
>             , ..  
>         ? (..   ?)


             ( ).        ,      ,     .

----------


## 7272

> 


     ?

----------

.  ,    :
     .
       .
 .

----------


## 7272

?
       , -  ?

----------

.   -   . .       . .      .      ,

----------

> ( ).        ,      ,     .


 -   ?      ?

----------


## 7272

> .


  ,         /.    -             (     ). 
        ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ( ).        ,      ,     .
> 
> 
> 
>  -   ?      ?


   ,         .,   .     .     .

----------

> ,         .,   .     .     .


         ,   , .
            .

----------


## 7272

.     ,     ,   ,      ,  ,        ,      .        .        .

----------

.

----------

> .

----------


## 7272

.
.70 .76.06     /

----------

,

----------


## Dlyara

?    ( , , ,   ..)  ?       ?

----------


## 7272

,          , , , ,     .      ,     ,       .
     (     )

  (, , )
  .

----------


## 7272

96 , 10  .
    ,     .

----------


## aleks33.72

> .     ,     ,   ,      ,  ,        ,      .        .        .


 -         
        ?
 ?  ?

----------


## 7272

,   ( ),   ,  .

----------


## Dlyara

> ,          , , , ,     .      ,     ,       .
>      (     )
> 
>   (, , )
>   .


     .     ,               ,  .        :Frown: (        " " ( )  10 .  31,12      ,  ,      .      ,       20,      86.      96  ,      .

----------


## 7272

> ,               ,  .


                .   ,     .      ,          .
20   
       ,   96     ,     ,         .

----------


## Dlyara

,            ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Dlyara

> .


  -   .            2010   ..    ,  ,  ,     .    ,   .   " "  ?

----------


## 7272

.         .       .      . -   !

----------


## anastasia080383

, ,  1        96 ((   ?

----------


## room111

, .. 96

----------


## anastasia080383

96?           ....

----------


## -

.  .    -.           (   10 %),    -15 %?

----------


## 7272

> 96?           ....


 
.86 .96  .

----------


## kuzya78

,    ???



> ,   /

----------


## alael

!

   ,    6 (   )          ?
!

----------


## alael

**    -   86? 

!

----------


## natali135

*room111*, 
     -

----------


## alael

!

,  6%.
             .

       1350.

   ,          ?    1300       6400      ?

!

----------


## alael

-      ?

----------


## 7272

> 


                  1350

----------


## alael

> 1350


    ?         ?

----------


## alael

? 
      ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

> ? 
>       ?


     ,   ,    .

----------


## pers14

*7272*,  , -,    :
 76  86 
 86.1  70.68.69.10.71
 86.1  96.1    (  .  .  )
.    .20.26  96   .

----------


## 7272

> .    .20.26  96   .


 



> 86.1  96.1    (  .  .  )


   - 51



> 76  86 
>  86.1  70.68.69.10.71


   96

----------


## pers14

*7272*,  ,
        .   .
   76  86.1 ,  76  86.2 .?
     86 ,    86.2   .?
        86,   .?

----------


## 7272

> 86,   .?


 



> 86.2 .


     .  .
 86   .

----------


## pers14

*7272*, ,
,      96,   86  ,   .
       86  96- ,
   -     76  86.1.

----------


## 7272

> 86  96-


   96 



> -     76  86.1.


.

----------


## WEBchen

> ,   /


 !      ?      .

----------


## natali135

!
 -        (          )       

76.6  76.5    
76.5 60   
 86( ) 76.5  
51  86( )

----------


## natali135

,        ?

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## natali135

,     ,   ,

----------


## 7272

,       .  ,  ,     .

----------


## ElenaZ161

"".          -  .           .           ,   .      ,     ,   .

----------


## room111

76.06  76.05   /  
 76.06  86   /    
 51  76.06       /    
 76.05  60.01      (, , , ) 
 60.01  76.06      ..
 96  60.01   .      .
 60.01  76.06    .
 96 (10)  60.01     /  /  .
 96 (10)  60.01      ,      .
 60.01  51    / .

----------


## ElenaZ161



----------


## ElenaZ161

,    : 
1)              
2)    6%   
3)          
 .

----------


## natalia2201

.     :Smilie: ?


> ,    ???

----------


## natalia2201

.   , !


> ,

----------


## Tanyscha

,       ? .

----------


## 78

, ,       .
       1   ?
       1 -   ?

----------


## room111

> , ,       .
>        1   ?
>        1 -   ?


     -   ,     ? .            "".    ,          .
           1.

----------


## 78

> -   ,     ? .            "".    ,          .
>            1.


   !
     ?
     1   ""   ? 
      ,   " "?
       - ?
   . 2 , 2   .       ,      1.
   :   ,       ?
,    ,  ,   6      ,            ...

----------


## room111

> ?


 .           .      . ,     ,        .



> ,   " "


  ,        .



> . 2 , 2


      ,      ,    ?   2-         ,   .

----------


## alael

!
, ,   :
             -   .

       - (   ),     /  ?      ,          ,   -   ...?

!

----------


## 7272

> 


  ,     ,     .



> ,          ,   -   ...?


          , ..     .

----------


## alael

!
..   2       ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## alael

> .


..         ,       2   . ?

----------


## 7272

:              . ..    .

----------


## 7272

> ..         ,       2   . ?


        .2

----------


## _

,   ,       76 86,    31     76     ,    
 "   No 33  .   . 31   ,      .  7                 21.03.1991.  No  943-1,          ,                     ,        ,           ,         2015 ."
 ,     ().   ,         ?       ? 
 ,      ,     . .

----------


## alael

*7272*,  ! 
        (((. 
    2 , , ...        ? 31 2016   01  2017?

!

----------


## 7272

> ?


       .
      84.

----------


## alael

!

      :
    1300   ,          6400    ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,     .

    ,  2015  ,  2016 ?

----------


## alael

> ,       ,     .
> 
>     ,  2015  ,  2016 ?


  2016  :Smilie: .

----------


## Van99

,   ,                   .   ?  96 /  ,    90 ,  10  .  90      ,   6 /    4 /   .              ?       614            ... .  .

----------


## room111

354    06.05.2011
 2, . III

----------


## Sudnik

,    ,          2017 ?      ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


       .
  ?
      ,     ,  ,   .

----------


## Sudnik

,     ( )     .

----------


## 7272

,      ,      ...

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## Sudnik

> ,      .


,    , .

----------


## jylia.76

! , ,      (  ),  .    76.09        ?    ?

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,   .


      86?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## jylia.76

> 86?


  ,     ,    , ? 
 50  76.05.1 - 
 76.05.1  86.02 -

----------


## 7272

,   50,   51?
     ?
     .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,   50,   51?
>      ?
>      .


   ?               .     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


   ,  -       .
     ,   .
      .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,  -       .
>      ,   .
>       .


  )

----------


## 7272

,     ,      .

----------


## NKT

> .
>   ?
>       ,     ,  ,   .


          ,    , ,

----------


## NKT

.
      2,88    (    -     )?

----------


## 88

> ,    , ,


..         ,    ,    -   ?  :Smilie: )              ,   ,     ?     ,  ?      ?

----------


## 88

> ,  -       .
>      ,   .
>       .


    -  25 .  -      ?

----------


## NKT

> ..         ,    ,    -   ? )              ,   ,     ?     ,  ?      ?


    ,    ,       . -         ()  ,        76/86 .            62 .          76/86    62?

----------


## 88

> ,    ,       . -         ()  ,        76/86 .            62 .          76/86    62?


   ?                     .       .   -     .       .         .     62  ..   5176 ().      - 76 - , 86-  , 62 - ..    ,  ?    ?

----------


## 7272

> ,    , ,


      ,       ,  .

----------


## 7272

> 2,88    (    -     )?


  ,     .        ,      1 ..

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,     ?     ,  ?      ?


    .   .     .

----------


## 88

> .   .     .


          ,        .  ,  -   /    .     ,  ,      .            ,      :     ,        .    .      / . ,      -  .

----------


## 88

> ,     .        ,      1 ..


  -      ,   -   . ..        ,      .

----------


## 7272

> ,        .  ,  -   /    .


         ,       ,      - , .

----------


## 7272

> -


      ,     ,     .    ,    .

----------


## NKT

-      2   -       .

----------


## NKT

> .   .     .


     ,   .

----------


## NKT

> ,     .        ,      1 ..


,    ,   ,        (.   )     ().

----------


## NKT

> ,       ,  .


,      ()       ( )

----------


## 88

> -      2   -       .


  ?      -     ,       .

----------


## NKT

> ?      -     ,       .


 ,   .

----------


## 1987

. , ,            .   :    ,   ?

----------

() ,      ,         ,      ,   , , ,   (  )       54-  
             N -1.
    .
 ,    ,               .
  /  -    .       .

----------


## 1987

> () ,      ,         ,      ,   , , ,   (  )       54-  
>              N -1.
>     .
>  ,    ,               .
>   /  -    .       .


  .  ,      ,   ,         . ?

----------

.      .

----------


## 7272

.

----------

-  ,         :      -   .    -     .

----------


## 7272

?            ?

          / ,        ?

----------


## 7272

> .      .


    .
      ,                   .
        ,         .
     .

----------

-   ,   ,       (   ).       .
         -     ,    .         +.
   -     ,        .
   -    . 
       ( ,   ) -    ,  . ,      -  .

----------


## anastasia080383

! , .              ?          ,     ?   ?    ?   ....

----------


## anastasia080383

, .      ?    76.06  76.05 - (     ).  76.05  60-   .      ? ....76.06  86.02 -     ?(   ?.......

----------


## Lenameene

IrinaSpektor 
    3- ,

----------


## Dlyara

,   .
      .   167 .
             01 ?

----------


## 7272

,

----------


## Sanya59

76.06  76.05. ..  76.06-  76.05-      ,   -   ?     76.05      ,   .

       76.05.
       ,   ,    .
       .        .
      76.09  60.01.   ,             86.02   .           60.01   .   /     86.02  /         60.01      .

          ,       .

      - /     .        ,     .     ,         .

,        .

----------


## zas77

> 76.09  60.01.


 .    . 60,   ?
     . 76?

----------


## Sanya59

76.05    , -  ,    ( ?),  ?

----------


## 7272

,        .    ,   .      ?     .

----------

)       76.09 (     ,        )?

----------


## 7272

.

----------

,      ))

----------


## 7272

,    ,   .

----------


## Sanya59

> ,        .    ,


  76.05    ,       " "?



> ?     .


  1:   ,

----------

,             ,     .            .

----------


## Klovka-4

-        ?  !

----------


## 7272

> 76.05    ,       " "?


   ""



> 1:   ,


        .

  :    ?     ,     .      ,     .     : , ,   ..                .

----------


## 7272

> ,             ,     .            .


354 
   ,       ,   .

----------


## Sanya59

,      .              /  .
 ,   .    ,    .
  1       . .  2-3        .         .

----------


## Sanya59

,    84   86            -  , ..  ?      , , ..  .          , ..  84  .

----------


## 7272

> ,      .


          ,    . 
     ,   -  .

----------


## 7272

> ,    84   86            -  , ..  ?     , , ..  .          , ..  84  .


 ,          .        .

----------


## Europa

.    ...          99 68   84 (      - 84  2),      68 51       (    - " ")  76-1 86.     ,    - 86 .    ? 
    99  68,    86 96,  96 68 76 86 68 51               ,      86  91?    100.
2)         82 ,     %      91 .   ,  %            51 86,       91,   96.      %   ?     91 86?
3)       8,3     ,      .    96  ,     ?
4)    ,            ,  86   -   ,     ?             .      : 1)      2)        .  -         ?
5)         ?

----------


## zas77

> 76.09 (     ,        )?


          1.      .

----------


## Sanya59

,  96 ,   ,      .  86     ,    86       .         86   .        .      86 .

----------


## zas77

> 1)    ,
> 1.1)	 96 , 
> 1.2)	  ,      . 
> 2)	 86     , 
> 3)	  86       . 
> 4)	      86   .
> 5)


1)  
1.1)	   .96 (  .86)  ,    .
1.2)	  .
2)  86       
3)  86    ,   
4)   
5)   ,         .       , ..      . 
  ,      -.  ,     ,    ?       .

,   86   ,

----------


## Sanya59

,     .
 31    86       ,  , . -.   31    ,     .
      ,     .  -    .   ,      .           , .         .
   -     96    .

----------


## zas77

, " "      ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## zas77

QUOTE=Sanya59;54810379]1)     ,     .
2)  31    86        
3)     .
4) ()       ,    . 
()   , 
5) ,    . 
6)           , .         .
7)    -     96    .[/QUOTE]1)         ,             .  ,                . 
2)  .   .
3) .86       .    . 99   .     .
4)  ()    ()
5) ,    .
6) ,   . 
    ,      .        ,    , ..  .
7)   ,   .96    .      . 86

,       ,  -

----------


## Sanya59

...    ,  -   .        ,     .          ,          .    ?        -    .         .       .       .

----------


## Sanya59

:   ?          .       .

----------


## zas77

,      ,        .    ? 
,        ? 
      ?

      ,            .
   ,       .   ,    .

----------


## Sanya59

,   ,   -   ,  .
  ,    .    ,   /  -   , ..      . 

 +   ,    .    ...

----------


## zas77

> +


,      .       ,   ,       .

     ,       .        (     ).

----------


## Europa

:Sad:     ,   ....

----------


## Sanya59

, zas77.

      ,     86  ,    . -,     ,   ,     . -,         86 -       . -,     "", ,        ,     .  
,       ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,     86  ,    . -,     ,   ,     . -,         86 -       . -,     "", ,        ,     . 
> ,       ,   .


   ,    ,       .
     ,            ,      .
     ?..

----------


## Sanya59

*7272*,

----------


## zas77

> 99 68   84


   ,     .

----------


## Sanya59

.
*       -                ?* 
   253 (.5)        .                             . ,   ,  ..  "",      ,     .
  .  ,    ( "").     / 30      .           . ,   .     "",      .
*     253 ?       ,    ()       ?*

----------


## Europa

> ,     .


   ,                 2015 99  68.      68 51     (100 )   76 86.     86.   ?  86  96,    96 ...   :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> 68 51     (100 )   76 86.     86.   ?


     ,     . 
             .
  .  ?

----------


## Europa

> ,     . 
>              .
>   .  ?


  ,      ,   ,     86  .     ,    ,   .   ,         68 -51? .   :
    - 68-100
                         68 - 51-100
                          76- 86-100

----------


## zas77

, *Europa*,      .   .

----------


## S-veta

!             .     !!!!!

----------


## zas77

> !             .     !!!!!


       "   "  .?
    ,        e-mail. , ,   ,   .
, ,  ?

----------


## zas77

.                    .

----------


## Dlyara

.  :EEK!: 
  12 ,      2015.   .        ,           .         .
       .          . 
         2016.   .
        .       ,          2.      , ..     .      30- .      ,       .   100.    .   : "        ,            ..".       1  2 . 
      .          .  :Abuse: 
         ???

----------


## Klovka-4

, , ,        62  76.06      ,   1 8      ,      .

----------


## Klovka-4

, , ,        62  76.06      ,   1 8      ,      .

----------


## room111

> , , ,        62  76.06      ,   1 8      ,      .


      76    "", ""  ..   .

----------


## zas77

> ,           .


...     ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> 62  76.06 ...


  ,    ,       ?  :Wow: 
   -  ,      ?

----------


## Klovka-4

-   ,   - ,      1- . .   86.02  20 ( 96,   ,   ),   ? ,     ""?

----------


## Klovka-4

> ,    ,       ? 
>    -  ,      ?


  ))),    7        ,   8    ,  ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 


 -,  ,    ,   .    ,       .     , ,  .

----------


## Klovka-4

! , ,          .             51  76,    76  86?

----------


## zas77

> 1)          . 
> 2)             51  76,    76  86?


1)   ,          ,     ?      . 
2)    .1.

----------


## Klovka-4

> 1)   ,          ,     ?      . 
> 2)    .1.


          .

----------


## room111

*Klovka-4*,  ,     86 .

----------


## zas77

> .


     .  :yes: 
 :Wow: 

,        ,   .

----------


## Contra

.
, ,   ...           ? 76.05, 76.06  76.09?

----------


## zas77

> ? 76.05, 76.06  76.09?


   .        ,   , , 76.c, 76.i   76.100.

----------

> 76.05, 76.06  76.09?


  :Smilie:

----------


## room111

> .
> , ,   ...           ? 76.05, 76.06  76.09?


    1   76.05 76.06, ..     -

----------


## Contra

, ,  .
76.05      
76.06      
76.09       
   76.05,     76.06 ......

----------


## zas77

> 1   76.05 76.06, ..     -


-, ,  ,     1.    .

----------


## 7272

76.06  
76.09 .

----------

!
 ,           76.05
 :
76.06/76.05 -   
76.05/60.01 -   
51/76.06 -   
      ,            ?

----------


## ivanov-i-i2010

.
   ,    .    ,       .     :   62-90=1000 .,        ,   99-68=60 .     : 76-86=1000 .,    **      .       ,      -      ,           62-90=1000 .,  99-68=60 .     76-86=1000 .   86-68=60 . , . .

----------


## room111

> ,      -


      . 
     -     76-90

----------


## ivanov-i-i2010

> . 
>      -     76-90


   ,       ,               ,     ,              27  2017 . N 03-11-11/4260,  :   1  2  151     ,  ,  ** ,      .  , ,    ,        ,  ,  , ,       (),  ()    ,         ,    ,   ** .
** ,    ,       (  ,    )  - , *    ,   * ,          ,        .
    ?

 ,   ,    2000 .  ,       90  86,   ,  ,            ,               :          ?

----------


## 7272

> ,            ?


     : 354 
    ,         ,   .

----------


## zas77

> 


       . 
,      ,          ,  ,   ? 
       , ..          "  ".

----------


## zas77

> 76.05
>  :
> 76.06/76.05 -   
> 76.05/60.01 -   
> 51/76.06 -   
>       ,            ?


       ? 
 ,        (    ).

----------


## ivanov-i-i2010

> ,      ,          ,  ,   ?


      ,   .       . . .           , 90  86, .., ,    ,             ,               :          ? ,        ,        ?      ,  .        " , ..."

----------


## 7272

> , 90  86


   ,  90,    86

----------


## ivanov-i-i2010

.   .

   .   2016 .   ,  ,    .   1977 . .           ,   ,       .             -  100000 .   ,  ,       ,   - ,      ,       ?   ?   ,        30000 .  .             ,    ,     2016 .    2017 ., ,  ,   .           3       -100000.                 -      ?  ,     -    ?   -?          2017 .?       .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,


  ,       ,         ,        (  ),            .
   -           .        



> 3       -100000.


   ,  .

----------


## zas77

> ,   .


     ,      .          90,    .

----------


## Klovka-4

> *Klovka-4*,  ,     86 .


,  ,          ?

----------


## 7272

,    .
         .

----------


## Klovka-4

:
        91,2  60
    60  51
   86   86  91,2

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Klovka-4

,                   ?

----------


## 7272

.86 .51

----------


## zas77

> ,                   ?


      86.

----------


## Klovka-4

.

----------


## Klovka-4

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


  ( 86)    ,     86?

----------


## Klovka-4

91  76  ,   76  51    91

----------


## alael

! , :

   6%,     .
 :
68.32.1          
68.32.2          
68.20.2         

   ()        /. 
    .
       .

           . ( ,     )

    ,       ?  
                  ? 
(               )       .

!

----------

> ! , :
> 
>    6%,     .
>  :
> 68.32.1          
> 68.32.2          
> 68.20.2         
> 
>    ()        /. 
> ...


       ?

----------


## zas77

> 91  76  ,   76  51    91


  : 
- **  : 76 i( )/86 (   ,    ),
-    i- : 51(50)/76 i.
    ?

----------


## alael

> ?


      68.32.1,      68.20.2. (..      )

----------

> 68.32.1,      68.20.2. (..      )


         ?

     (68.20  68.32)  , -.
   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54818946

----------


## 7272

,     .
 68.32.1    .

----------


## Europa

> .


  ,      4    .         .        3 .

----------


## anastasia080383

> ,      4    .         .        3 .


       ?

----------


## alael

> ,     .
>  68.32.1    .


!
    ,      ,     ?     .

,   .

----------

!  :         , ..       .          ,             (+).     .    20,    18  (     )    2,0.         ?      20 ,     2???

----------


## 88

> !  :         , ..       .          ,             (+).     .    20,    18  (     )    2,0.         ?      20 ,     2???


  ,           .      .       ,      .   /      -   + .

----------

,    ?

----------


## 88

> ,    ?


,        -     .    ,      . ,     ,   ,     .       ,    ?

----------

,

----------


## 88

> ,


      .    ,         ,      .     -    ,          .

----------


## 7272

> ,           .


       2006 .         .

----------


## zas77

> , 90  86"


        ,       : "  ",  -   .

----------


## 88

[QUOTE=7272;54833068]       2006 .         .[/QUO

       .      - .        ?    -  ?            ,  .    .    -       .      .    ,   ,    .    ?   ,        -     .    -   .    ,       .    ,     .      , ,     .

----------

> .    ,         ,      .     -    ,          .


       ,         ,           ,   .

----------


## 88

> ,         ,           ,   .


      ,            .    .

----------

> ,            .    .


  ,   -,          ,  .   )))      ??

----------


## 7272

.76.06 .60.01  10 000   ( )
.96.01 .60.01    2 000   ( )
.60.01 .51   2 000  .  ( )
.60.01 .76.06  10 000    (.)

----------


## alael

> ,     .
>  68.32.1    .


 !
-,   ,      68.32.1 ,      ,   68.32.1?
!

----------


## 7272

%?

----------


## alael

> %?


   :
  2016  :
: 41.4%
 : 34.78%
          .     .

----------


## 7272

,           .
      .       .
     ?         ,      .       .

----------


## alael

> ,           .
>       .       .
>      ?         ,      .       .


,     !   . 
    .

----------


## 7272

> ,     !   .


   ,    68.32.1

----------


## alael

*7272*,     ! 
, ,    ,          83 ?

----------


## alael

*7272*, !  ,   :

: ,  6%.      ,       ..

  1   1  2 "" , 

   ,                 . 

  1  2017, 
  = 2 180 409,90
  = 2 738 332,74

   .      ...

,     ,      86    .        86.
 1  2017   86    978 204,86,     : 1 875 876,87 (,     ...)

     , ,   "   "...  

       " ,  "  " ,       ".. 
    ,    ,  ""      83?

    ?
!

----------


## room111

,

----------


## room111

> ,          83 ?


       . 
86    96.

----------


## 7272

> , ,    ,          83 ?


    ,            .        ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ,                 .


 ,  6%   ,    .
      86 ,      86        .

----------


## alael

1  2017.xls


> ,


  1

----------


## room111

> 1   1  2 ""


    ,    84 .     266      452 276,23 .  99 .      .    2017 ,        .. 
             68  
( 68.12  51 ,   99.01.1  68.12 )

,     86 ,    90.01.1?
   ,     ?
  ?  26  60, ?

----------


## alael

> ,    84 .     266      452 276,23 .  99 .      .    2017 ,        ..


   ,   .  ,  . ,    ,       86   .




> 68  
> ( 68.12  51 ,   99.01.1  68.12 )


 -      99.01.1 68.12 




> ,     86 ,    90.01.1?
>    ,     ?
>   ?  26  60, ?


:
76.06-- 86
51------76.06

:
51-- 62
62--90.01.1


60 51
26 60


 86 26

----------


## 7272

,   ,   ,      .




> ,   .  ,  . ,    ,       86   .


86     99.  .

----------


## room111

> 68  
> ( 68.12  51 ,   99.01.1  68.12 )


 ,      68.12  51,     1  .
   -  ,   ,    ?.  90 .
         ,       (   )     .     ?
      /  ,    86      .

----------


## room111

> ,   .  ,  .


    1  99   84 (  ),   .   86  (    84     86).
86   ,       86  26   1  26 . -    "" -    .
          26,      - 96

----------


## room111

> 68.12  51,     1  .


   ...    ))

----------


## alael

> ,      68.12  51,     1  .
>    -  ,   ,    ?.  90 .
>          ,       (   )     .     ?
>       /  ,    86      .


 !
 ,..   1 ,      .
    .   .
      .

----------


## alael

> ,   ,   ,      .
> 
> 
> 86     99.  .


  ?   .  ?

----------


## alael

> 1  99   84 (  ),   .   86  (    84     86).
> 86   ,       86  26   1  26 . -    "" -    .
>           26,      - 96


..   86 26,     86  96? ?

----------


## room111

-?

----------


## 7272

> -?


   "",      .

----------


## 7272

> .


    ?

 62  90 .

----------


## 7272

> ?   .  ?


      ,    , ..        .       .

----------


## alael

> ?
> 
>  62  90 .


  : 
1.    ()
2.    ()
 3. .      ()

  ,     ,  .
 -    .
     .

       86,     , ..     ,        86 ,    . 
    ,            500  () ,    .   ,   86  . 
      (     ),  ,     86 ,   ,      :No:  :Cray:

----------


## 7272

> : 
> 1.    ()
> 2.    ()
> 3. .      ()


1  3   .     ,  . 
     ?




> 86,     , ..     ,        86 ,    .


,    "",         , ..   6%   . ,      ,         . ,   ,        ,      .
    ,           ?  ?



> (     ),  ,     86 ,   ,


    ,    .

----------


## alael

> 1  3   .     ,  . 
>      ?


    ,      1    1  2.





> ,    "",         , ..   6%   . ,      ,         . ,   ,        ,      .


        .           .      2. 




> ,           ?  ?


       ...




> ,    .


     . 
    ,    , (       ).   /       . 
    ,         ...      ,  ,   ,    :Frown: ((

  ,    ,   ... 

  ,           .

----------


## room111

> ...      ,  ,   ,   ((


           84  86 . 
  84       86      (  )



> 2.


   1  1350  ( )    "".

----------


## room111

.          -  .         .      ,       .

----------


## alael

*room111*,                 1 .     ,       ""   .     ,         (  , ,  ). 
 :Smilie:  ,                . ,         .



> 84       86      (  )


    84  86  .

----------


## 7272

> 1 .     ,       ""   .


  :     "" 6%,    ,   !!!

----------


## 7272

> : ,  6%.      ,       ..
> 
>   1   1  2 "" , 
> 
>    ,                 .


      100%    .

      1 .

----------


## room111

> 1 .     ,       ""   .


   .     .        1 000 000 .
60  90.01.1 -  .
      800 000    
 26  60  -  
  200 000 .      
 26  60   .

 86  26 - 800 000       
 90.07.1  26 ( ..    ) -  200 000      
      84  - 1 000 000-200 000 = 800000
      .    86   84  86  - 800 000
. 

    ..  1350 .   2     800 000,     ( 5  )-   6240  1 000 000.

----------


## 7272

> 60  90.01.1 -  .


.62





> 84  - 1 000 000-200 000 = 800000


 ,     1324.    "",      ,     .  .

----------


## alael

, !       .
    ,   (  )  1000 000,   1 000 000   0,         800 000. 
..  ,  800             1     ,  1800-800-200 = 800 . 
   ,  ,           ,    ,  ,       ...       . (  ,       :Love: )


,   "",       ,  ,    ,   50%   .    -    .

----------


## 7272

,      ,       ?

----------


## alael

> ,      ,       ?


    -?

----------


## alael

, -  (  )   ,  ,      . ?

----------


## room111

> .62
> 
> 
> 
>  ,     1324.    "",      ,     .  .


    "",           .

----------


## room111

> ,  ,           ,    ,  ,       ...       . (  ,      )





> -    .


      .       .   -   ...
         .      ,    .

----------


## room111

> , -  (  )  ,  ,      . ?


        !     3   !!!

----------


## 7272

> ,  (  )  1000 000,   1 000 000   0,         800 000.


     .        . 
    ,          ? ..      ?     1 000 000,  ,      .

----------

!   .            (-   ),          (  2016   ,       ).        ???  ,      , :        . ,            .

----------

!   .            (-   ),          (  2016   ,       ).        ???  ,      , :        . ,            .        ???

----------


## room111

> 





> ?


      .




> . ,


   .

----------


## 88

> ???


       .      .

----------

!      7             ,     .     ,      ,          7  ???
2.      , ,    .     :  ,   (    ,     )     .  2016             ,   ,  .     ? 
3.  6      86,        7  ? ..   ,      ?            .

----------


## zas77

> (-   ),


       ,     ?

----------

> !   .            (-   ),          (  2016   ,       ).        ???  ,      , :        . ,            .


-      ...
   ?
  (,  )?   ?
  ,      ?

----------

,   900 .

----------


## zas77

> ,   900 .


  . 
: "  ,   "

----------

> . 
> : "  ,   "


  :      1287,9 . ,    204,0   . ,   98,  370.   56,7,   263,2,    296,0 (               ,    .     ).   1011,0 :   107,9,   98,  300,   505,1.   276,9 . .  ,           .

----------


## zas77

> :      1287,9 . ,    ...


     ,      .

      . :
"  .      ?"
     ?

   ,       .       ?

----------

> ,      .
> 
>       . :
> "  .      ?"
>      ?
> 
>    ,       .       ?


          ,       ,    .              ,    .          (   ,     ).   .           2015   2016 ,        .  ,    ,

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


          ,   .      ,   ,        ,     .       ,      .         ,   .                .

----------


## zas77

> ,   .


  .         . 
    ,     .      ,   (. 76),  .
  ,       .  ,       ""     .   ..

----------


## 7272

.          .

----------


## zas77

> .          .


 ,     .    .   ,  96  - ?

----------


## 7272

,  96

----------


## lubahal

> ,  96


 ()  96   ?

----------


## 7272

,  -   .

----------


## Europa

> , ,    .     :


    ,      ?   ?

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## Europa

.   ... ,                  ,      .        76,09  86       ,          76,06  91,1  .      ?    ...           .     ,    2011 .      ,      :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> 76,09  86





> 76,06  91,1


       .
.51 .86 .
.51 91.01 
        ,   .  .

    .

----------


## Europa

?

      ?   1000  ..  100,      76 ,             ,   ?

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## Europa

> .


   ,           ,  ..  .

----------


## 7272

> ,           ,  ..  .


   ,     ( )  .

----------


## sonik1970

> .
> .51 .86 .
> .51 91.01 
>         ,   .  .
> 
>     .


-       ,     91 .  :Frown: 
       ,     .       .

----------


## 7272

> -       ,     91 .


    .   ,      ..

----------


## Europa

> ,     ( )  .


   .  ,    ,      76   .    ,       ,     ,            76?

----------


## Europa

> ,


   ?      ...    .

----------


## 7272

> 76?


.

----------


## sonik1970

> ?      ...    .


   ,   
 76        76      
51          76              
 76   91           ,      

    ,      ,   ?

----------

! ,   .   ,  / .     /.    /.  3 .   6      3 .      /.    (.30)        .

----------


## 7272

,     3- ,  .

----------

?        , .   .

----------


## 7272

,      3 ,    .

----------

!   "  "  ?

----------


## 7272

0,5%,       ,       1%.
        ...        .

----------

. .    ,   ""       ,

----------


## 7272

,               ,        .      ""     .

----------

> ,               ,        .      ""     .


      )

----------

> ?   1000  ..  100,      76 ,             ,   ?


           "   ".
   , ,

----------


## Elesa

!
      . 

  ,      . 
, ,     ?

----------


## room111

41-86032/16

----------


## Elesa

> 41-86032/16


. !

----------


## Tami

! , ,     .   ,  .      .  - , ,    ,    :
 :
200 -   86    
1000 -    (76-86)
850 -   (51-76)
400 -   (60-51, 20-60, 86-20)
300 -     . (60-51, 20-60, 86-20)
300 -   , .  (, ) (26-70, 26-69, 50-51, 70-50, 70-68, 68,69-51, 86-26  60-51, 26-60, 86-26)
 7   :
 1010262 -    ,  - 2  3  (400)
 1010263 -        - 2  3  (300)
         ?       1000  ,   ...
 .

----------


## marta88

!
,          ( 3-4 ),      ,    ?

----------


## _

> ! , ,     .   ,  .      .  - , ,    ,    :
>  :
> 200 -   86    
> 1000 -    (76-86)
> 850 -   (51-76)
> 400 -   (60-51, 20-60, 86-20)
> 300 -     . (60-51, 20-60, 86-20)
> 300 -   , .  (, ) (26-70, 26-69, 50-51, 70-50, 70-68, 68,69-51, 86-26  60-51, 26-60, 86-26)
>  7   :
> ...


           .     ,     .        :
   "     (   )        ,     1  2017 .  : "0",    .
    ***      (.4 . 110    ) -   ,          .
   ,   1  2017   ***,  ,     .    .    , ,   .
   :
1.  -  ;
2. -  ;
3.    ,   -;
4.    90   .
      1  2017    ,  .29,30 . 3 . 149 -  ,  ..      .
     4.1    2017 ,                     ,   .
     12.7  12.8   ,        ,  . 1 . 39             .
      5  155           () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,     ,    .
    ,       (  )   2    05.10.2007 N 57 "       ,        ,       ,          ,       "   ,    ,      ,  ,           ,      ,         ( ),      ( ).    ,             .    
         2017    9 .

 "

         7               (  ). :Smilie:

----------


## S-veta

! ,          ?     ,     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,          ?     ,     ?


 ,   , -    ,  .  ,      .    ?

----------


## Lisaya

.          ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> !
> ,          ( 3-4 ),      ,    ?


      ?      ?

----------


## zas77

> .


     ?     ,   .

----------


## marta88

> ?      ?


     ,
      .,   .
 ?   60 .

----------

!   ,          ,     7      ,        ?  ? ,  ?

----------


## ZHSK39

!      ,      7.

----------


## Sessil66

!  , 96   ,  ?     96   ,       ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


,          "" .

----------


## room111

> ,          "" .

----------


## zas77

> 96   ,  ?     96   ,       ?


  . 96      (..   ),    .

----------


## Sessil66

.  .   ,         91     ,            86 . .

----------


## zas77

> ,         91


 ,

----------


## 7272

> ,         91


,        .



> ,            86 . .


   !

----------


## zas77

> ,


,       .
      91. 
  ,       . 
     . 86,       86.

 #1400   .  .

----------


## Sessil66

.    1 :   ,  1     86,    91 ,      ?   )  ...

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------

!
   27.11.2017  335-     5  1  427  ,     ,          .       ,  ,   .

    .5 .1 .427         , ,  .110  .135  ,    ,  ,     .

 01.01.2018    ,     27.11.2017  335-,                 ,         .

 ,      ,         ,    50%    ,      Ļ   ,   50%      .

  ,         ,  ,    ,     ,  ,            50%.

  70%      ( 68.32)      ,            .

 ,   .       .

----------


## pers14

*7272*, 
*room111*,  ,    ,  -,   ,  .             . , 08.   ,   .90. :Wow:

----------


## pers14

*7272*, 
*room111*,    ( 6%),      ,   ,   .

----------


## pers14

*7272*, 
*room111*,        41-86032/16

----------


## SAS

.  , , , .     ,     2014 (((       . ,      96     ,        26      86?      , ?  )))

----------


## galka-72

! , ,          ?      .

----------


## galka-72

> ! , ,          ?      .


              ?        ?

----------


## room111

> ?        ?


   (    ).
        .   .

     ,      .     /  .

----------


## galka-72

,   ,  ,  !!!       ,     - ?  ?    ?  - ,    .     :
           ,   . 1.2  ,                 .

           ,     ?

----------


## S-veta

!
  ,         .           1/2.            .            ?

----------


## 7272

..      ,           .

----------


## S-veta

, !   1-   ,, .    1?

----------


## 7272

,     ,        .
     ""

----------


## TataKh77

> , !   1-   ,, .    1?


  ....    1.   /.  1

----------

. !   6%.    . ,    %  .         .    .   ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,      .

----------


## S-veta

,  !   ,    .        76.09 (  )  86.03 (  . ) .     86  (. )

----------


## 7272

.96

----------


## zeity

!      .     .         .        ?

----------


## Europa

346.15. .1.1 4       ,    ,      ,  ,           ()   ,       ,    (         )    (       )    ,    .

----------


## Europa

?    86,03  60 ?

----------


## 32

!    6%.       : ,     ,   (   ),        (  ),   .     (    )       ?

----------


## room111

--

----------


## room111

, ,   .
3231.jpg
,      (  ),    ,        (  01.01.2020)

----------

